# GSP vs Anderson Silva speculation



## DickCheeze (Feb 5, 2008)

*I want to see Anderson Silva vs. GSP*

I think it's only a matter of time before we see it. I say the fight happens within the next year and a half.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

DickCheeze said:


> I think it's only a matter of time before we see it. I say the fight happens within the next year and a half.


Soon, but possibily a catch weight. Silva has mentioned that he would go down in weight class rather than fighting in 205 as an insinuation that he feels GSP poses the biggest challenge. You know what though let GSP enjoy his hard earned victory and clean up a few more contenders namely Jon Fitch and possibly Alves or Sanchez if they make it to title contention. Then GSP will have officially mopped up the WW division if he hasn't already and so ends the "Rocky" story. In Rocky the main character wasn't half as arrogant. Perhaps it's time for Serra to reflect on everything. What a great finish by GSP!


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

It would make a great new years eve main event!

Only thing is, which title would be on the line, if any. and if no titles on the line, is it worth it making one of your champion loose a fight while he's champion?


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

*GSP Vs Silva a big possibility, BJ vs Silva not so much*

Props: The Sun

Quoteworthy:

“If GSP beats BJ then you’ll see Silva v GSP — possibly at a catch weight. But if Penn beats GSP there’s no way I’d let him move up to 185lbs, no way. He’ll f***ing fight, argue and cry about it but there’s no way – it ain’t gonna happen, I can tell you that right now – it ain’t gonna happen.”

UFC President Dana White is all about a superfight between welterweight champion Georges St. Pierre and middleweight champion Anderson Silva sometime in 2009. Of course, St. Pierre — who next fights lightweight champion BJ Penn at UFC 94 on January 31 — and Silva — who fights Patrick Cote next week — both more than likely need to win their next bouts for that to happen. Great idea and a colossal moneymaker. But here’s where it gets a little weird — White says he will not let Penn — a former welterweight champion who has competed against light heavyweights in the past — fight “The Spider” if he bests “Rush.” Penn has said numerous times that he would like to hold every belt in the UFC, but according to an emphatic White, it’s not going to happen. White is right in that Penn will more than likely raise a stink if he is not allowed to fight Silva … as he should be. It doesn’t make much sense, especially since Penn would have to vacate at least one title for it to happen. Hopefully, White will elaborate on the thought process in the near future.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

bj vs silva lol if bj takes silva down he has a pretty good chance of subbing him


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

dontazo said:


> bj vs silva lol if bj takes silva down he has a pretty good chance of subbing him


Bj's weakest aspect is his takedowns, but then again, A. Silva's biggest weakness is his takedown defense.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

silva would knock out BJ.Doesnt matter how good a chin he has, He's never been hit by anderson silva


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

fare enough


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah man, BJ thinks Lyoto whipped his ass when he moved up? Let him bang with Silva, he'll get eaten alive! BJ wants every belt in the UFC, thats laughable. BJ is one of the most talented fighters in the world. Ever. But he just keeps trying to get too big for his britches. 

GSP vs Silva at a catch weight(180?) would be my most cherished super fight after Wand's and Chuck's clash. GSP would be very wise to take Anderson down and sub him with the quickness though. As much as I'd love to see them bang it out, Silva is too much for many guys bigger than him, let alone a guy naturally 15 lbs lighter. If it stays standing I think Silva walks it, no problem, KO. However, my gut wants to root for Georges just because the guy is absolutely the full package right now. 

GSP via "hows a taste of your own medicine Matt?" armbar


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

bj vs brock lol i would pay to see that shit


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

We're not going to see GSP vs Silva because he won't get passed the Prodigy.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I think BJ could give Silva a lot of problems at a catch-weight, strange statement from Dana IMO.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I hate reading it, but Dana definitely is all about the money now and who can blame him? Silva would **** both GSP and BJ though and it's not because I had a dream where I was friends with him last night. (SOOOOOO SADDDD :sad02


----------



## MonkeyKing (Oct 13, 2008)

GSP vs Silva would be a must watch kind of fight, but I don't think GSP would have much of a chance. Anderson's ability to keep you at the end of his punches and kicks, or pull you into the MT clinch if you get too close, would probably be too much for GSP. Regardless though, that would be one hell of a fight, and worth the PPV price.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I think BJ could give Silva a lot of problems at a catch-weight, *strange statement from Dana IMO*.



I agree. though I see Silva winning both fights. I would love to see both of these fights.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

evilappendix said:


> GSP via "hows a taste of your own medicine Matt?" armbar


Don't hate the nitpicker  but technically, GSP's never armbarred Matt.. he put him in a kimura / keylock. An armbar is when the arm is stretched out straight like a bar and the pressure is on the elbow (which is what Matt did), the kimura is when the elbow is bent and the pressure is on the shoulder (which is what GSP did). Yah I know sherdog says armbar, they got it wrong.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Don't hate the nitpicker  but technically, GSP's never armbarred Matt.. he put him in a kimura / keylock. An armbar is when the arm is stretched out straight like a bar and the pressure is on the elbow (which is what Matt did), the kimura is when the elbow is bent and the pressure is on the shoulder (which is what GSP did). Yah I know sherdog says armbar, they got it wrong.


Sorry bro, but you got it wrong.

GSP started off with the kimura, then transitioned into an armbar as soon as Hughes tried to escape, rewatch the fight.

This is a kimura:









This is an armbar:


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Sorry bro, but you got it wrong.
> 
> GSP started off with the kimura, then transitioned into an armbar as soon as Hughes tried to escape, rewatch the fight.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I was just trying to type a rebuttal to that when my internet decided to turn itself off. Its a slick trans too.. This is why I say GSP could take Silva. His jitz is great, now especially being a certified black belt, and it's already been said he out wrestles guys way bigger than him.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I would LOVE to see GSP/Silva as I think both men would have chances to win and it would be super competitive but the catch weight confuses me. Silva already cuts from over 205 so could he get lower than 185?

While I am excited to see GSP/Penn I wouldnt really care too much to see Penn/Silva so whether that statement is true or not I am ok with it.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Sorry bro, but you got it wrong.
> 
> GSP started off with the kimura, then transitioned into an armbar as soon as Hughes tried to escape, rewatch the fight.
> 
> ...


Doh now I remember, I was wondering if I remembered right.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

Silva has destroyed the UFC middleweight champ Rich Franklin twice, and completely dominated Pride Light Heavy and Middleweight Champ Dan Henderson with relative ease.

I have a hard time believing that GSP and especially Penn, can move up from welterweight and lightweight respectively to take Silva's belt. 

Both would be out like a light once Silva gets them in a muay thai clinch and knees them in the head.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Good fight but I HAVE to see Silva fight Okami before he retires (and possibly Marquardt too).


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

wolfbot said:


> I have a hard time believing that GSP and especially Penn, can move up from welterweight and lightweight respectively to take Silva's belt.


Correction: If it happens, it'll be a catchweight bout, for pure money and prestige, no belts on the line.

Although I agree, the other two would be disadvantaged moving up to a higher weight against someone who is quite comfortable there.

I'd love to see this match even though I see it in Silva's favour. These two guys are great at bringing down violence on their opponents, and are always improving, so it would either be over in the blink of an eye, or an absolute war.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't see why GSP v Silva would need to be a catchweight. GSP is already heavy enough to be a MW before the cut. Why bother with making it a catchweight fight unless you specifically want to remove the belt from the situation.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

HexRei said:


> I don't see why GSP v Silva would need to be a catchweight. GSP is already heavy enough to be a MW before the cut. Why bother with making it a catchweight fight unless you specifically want to remove the belt from the situation.


GSP has stated numerous times he won't fight for the belt because he has friends in the 185 division, and that he would fight Silva purely for the challenge.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd love to see GSP fight Silva at 185, and Penn fight Silva at the catchweight 180 (if Silva could/would come down).


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

MonkeyKing said:


> GSP vs Silva would be a must watch kind of fight, but I don't think GSP would have much of a chance. Anderson's ability to keep you at the end of his punches and kicks, or pull you into the MT clinch if you get too close, would probably be too much for GSP. Regardless though, that would be one hell of a fight, and worth the PPV price.


Silva's biggest weakness is his take down defense. Lutter took Silva down pretty easily and GSP is far above Lutter's skills when it comes to takedowns and wrestling overall. Watch GSP vs. koscheck fight to see some awesome TDD & TD by GSP, basically he totally schools and outwrestles a guy with one of the best wrestling backgrounds in UFC. If GSP can take Koscheck and Hughes down so easily I doubt Silva is much harder.

My prediction is that GSP takes Silva down almost instanly, G&Ps him a bit and eventually subs him. My money is on GSP on that fight basically, but if Silva catches GSP when he goes for that take down it could be the end of the fight too. 
GSP's stand up is pretty solid but I think he is smart enough to not try trading with Silva at all. It'll be very similiar with second GSP vs. Serra fight, except Silva doesn't have as good ground game (specially sub defense) as Serra has.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

silva has the advantage on the feet and gsp has the advantage everywhere else and i think the jitz is a tie (mma bjj) i dont think size is gonna come into play at all seeing as st pierre wrestles with rashad and jardine in practice and takes them down. 

that being said silva likes to take his time and feel his opponents out where gsp usually starts quickly and in this case should start with a quick takedown. his pace on the ground could tire anderson out. anderson has great cardio but fighting off your back tires anyone out. 

im going with st pierre in this fight because of his wrestling and top game. i think if he gets caught on the feet his chin is good enough to hold up for a takedown. and i dont think silva can stop gsp's takedowns.

i also think this fight with penn will show how much gsp has improved as a striker, wrestler, and bjj practitioner.


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

Now that I think of it, does this remind anyone of back in the day when Steven Seagal and Jean-Claude Van Damme were at the height of their stardom with action movies?

When asked if the two ever fought who would win, they would both pretty much say this: If only allowed to use hands, Steven, if it was just feet Van Damme.

Makes me think of the comparison. Silva's striking is just downright lethal, and GSP's groundgame is getting to the point of total domination, so I guess it's all about who can pull the trigger first really.


/weird ramble off


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

anytime theres a segal/van damme reference it gets my approval:thumb02:


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I think BJ could give Silva a lot of problems at a catch-weight, strange statement from Dana IMO.


I don't agree. Machida who is not as good a striker as Silva toyed with BJ Penn. Silva would just destroy BJ on his feet. A small guy like BJ won't take Silva to the ground. Hendo had a lot of trouble getting Anderson to the ground, and he's a lot bigger, stronger and with much better wrestling.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Is there more to the story then this? This is a... strange thing to hear. I only read the first post so there might be an update... but you'd think that money loving Dana would let Anderson fight big names, no matter who they are. Excluding BJ sounds very strange to me.. is it because it stands a GREAT chance at beating him?

I don't think Rush can beat him, although I know it's possible. But I think that BJ has a better shot at it, I guess I can throw that fight idea out the metaphorical window.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Do some of you guys actually hear what you are saying,,hahhaha,,, do you guys really think BJ or GSP would have a chance againist Silva, , Anderson would kill them,, I like GSP and BJ I think they are top notch fighters of course, but compare apples to apples,, Silva would have a size, strength, etc,etc, avantage even at a catch weight,, and he would kill those to, raise01:


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

I have stated this before, but i really think GSP could give Silva a run for his money. 

GSP would need to take Silva down and keep him there. I think Silva's ground game is good enough to prevent a sub, but i think GSP would be able to grind out a decision.

the huge concerns for GSP would be to avoid trying to stand with Silva. We all know GSP has a very good stand up game, but Silva is elite (the most complete striker on his feet.) I mean Silva has great quickness and pin point precision with all of his strikes. GSP would simply be out classed on his feet.

Another concern would be going in and getting the takedown. I mean Silva is so quick that GSP is going to have to pick his spots carefully and once he is able to close the distance. He's going have to make sure he is able to get him down before Silva can manipulate him into the clinch(probaly one of the scariest places to be). 

However like i said if GSP is able to get Silva down i really like his chances of being able to grind out a win.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

dontazo said:


> bj vs brock lol i would pay to see that shit


Lolz...lolz...lolz...sadly BJ would get an ankle or heel lock unless Lesnar lays on him.


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

GSP/Silva could be a very interesting fight considering the fact that GSP's strongest part of his game is by far Silva's weakest.

Penn/Silva could be interesting, however I'd rather see a 170 lb Penn against a 185 lb Silva in that fight, simply for the fact that despite the massive size different I think a non-obese Penn would be much more dangerous!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

jongurley said:


> Do some of you guys actually hear what you are saying,,hahhaha,,, do you guys really think BJ or GSP would have a chance againist Silva, , Anderson would kill them,, I like GSP and BJ I think they are top notch fighters of course, but compare apples to apples,, Silva would have a size, strength, etc,etc, avantage even at a catch weight,, and he would kill those to, raise01:


I'm with ya. They're both excellent fighters. GSP although dominate Fitch was unable to finish him along with BJ before. Silva on the other hand comes to FINISH FIGHTS. The margin for error is too great for any of the two. I have never seen a fighter who capitalizes with such precision. As an instructor told me he's like in the "Matrix where he sees everything in slow motion and knows what's coming before it even lands." Irvin is a great example. Don't know if you guys noticed this, but Anderson is a south paw, but he was in a different stance with his left leg forward blocking the low kick and he knocked him out with his off hand. Mind you a fighter who use to fight at 225. Anderson takes it 8 out of 10 matches. The ONLY chance for them is on the ground.


----------



## sub-maCH1NE (Sep 3, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> I hate reading it, but Dana definitely is all about the money now and who can blame him? Silva would **** both GSP and BJ though and it's not because I had a dream where I was friends with him last night. (SOOOOOO SADDDD :sad02


not a nightmare?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I still can't believe people are still debating BJ vs. Silva, the shit wouldn't even be close.

And Brock vs. BJ? Please...Anderson wouldn't be able to beat Brock, nor would BJ or anyone else with a 100+ weight differential.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Penn doesnt deserve a fight with Anderson Silva, nor a fight with GSP. He hasnt even defended his title once.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

jongurley said:


> Do some of you guys actually hear what you are saying,,hahhaha,,, do you guys really think BJ or GSP would have a chance againist Silva, , Anderson would kill them,, I like GSP and BJ I think they are top notch fighters of course, but compare apples to apples,, Silva would have a size, strength, etc,etc, avantage even at a catch weight,, and he would kill those to, raise01:


It's styles, GSP has an incredibile double leg shoot, Anderson WOULD NEVER DEFEND THIS. Is he a better wrestler than Koscheck? No wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy. GSP wouldn't even stand with Anderson, no chance. 

Tell me, what do you think happens when GSP shoots straight away? Marquardt and Lutter had him down, GSP DEFINITELY CAN. No question in my mind at all.. You think that Anderson defends it?

I bet the bookies will have GSP favourite in this fight - if they don't, I'll be putting a fair smoosh on GSP.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Lolz...lolz...lolz...sadly BJ would get an ankle or heel lock unless Lesnar lays on him.


What are you, retarded? Brock would destroy BJ, gsp, and silva easily.He has over 100 pound weight advantage and massive strength advantage over silva and even more so over the other 2.You probably hate brock because he was in wwe; get over it.The man is a MMA fighter now and a damn good one.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

_Destruction_ said:


> What are you, retarded? Brock would destroy BJ, gsp, and silva easily.He has over 100 pound weight advantage and massive strength advantage over silva and even more so over the other 2.You probably hate brock because he was in wwe; get over it.The man is a MMA fighter now and a damn good one.


Not retarded. In BJJ, small good guys can beat big good guys. Watch Marcelo Garcia beat a load of big guys at ADCC 07 Openweight division. Consider that those heavyweights are actually World Class BJJ Practitioners.

BJ Penn is World Class, Brock Lesnars compared is non-existent. So no, he isn't retarded, it is possible for BJ to submit Brock. I DO realise this is MMA, therefore punches are involved and it's a different game. Thinking that BJ could sub Brock is not retarded though.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not necessarily predicting BJ to sub Brock, but if he were to get a foot, he probably would.


----------



## zeous (Jun 20, 2008)

GSP and Silva. I look at this fight not just as two of the best fighters we will ever see in our time, but as two of the hardest workers we will ever see. Silva will spend hour after hour trying to figure out GSPs weaknesses. GSP will have to figure out how to avoid those knees while in a clinch or while shooting. Both men are amazing at their trade. Both could win. IMO, GSP studies and works hard enough to find the way to beat Silva. GSP instantly locks himself as a UFC HOFer.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> I'm with ya. They're both excellent fighters. GSP although dominate Fitch was unable to finish him along with BJ before. Silva on the other hand comes to FINISH FIGHTS. The margin for error is too great for any of the two. I have never seen a fighter who capitalizes with such precision. As an instructor told me he's like in the "Matrix where he sees everything in slow motion and knows what's coming before it even lands." Irvin is a great example. Don't know if you guys noticed this, but Anderson is a south paw, but he was in a different stance with his left leg forward blocking the low kick and he knocked him out with his off hand. Mind you a fighter who use to fight at 225. Anderson takes it 8 out of 10 matches. The ONLY chance for them is on the ground.


Good observation, It seems so obvious but I did'nt notice this until you pointed it out.

BJ is a great fighter, but i've said for a while that he can not beat good wrestlers with great striking, he does'nt have the take down ability. BJ has a good chin and natural power but well schooled experienced strikers would tool him standing. As Anderson is alot bigger I can't see BJ taking him down and Anderson would kill him standing. RD 1 KO for Anderson.

As for GSP Anderson it would be a great match up. In almost all of GSP's recent fights this is what has happened. The other guy has come out aggressive throwing combo's early and GSP has gone for an instant double leg and got the takedown. Anderson will not come out aggressive, he will sit back throwing the occasional jab / right cross and wait for GSP to make a mistake. If GSP starts to strike with Silva he will get KO'd, if he looks for a shot from the outside he will eat a knee to the jaw. I honestly see Silva finishing GSP in the first round, however if GSP can take Silva down and do some damage perhaps he can hurt him enough to neutralise him and ride out the decision. GSP will not finish Anderson under any circumstances.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Bj vs GSP,Silva,Forrest and Nog at the same time. If anyone can do it its definetly...b...b....ah who am i kidding its Fedor


----------



## ag8416 (Apr 8, 2007)

evilappendix said:


> Yeah man, BJ thinks Lyoto whipped his ass when he moved up? Let him bang with Silva, he'll get eaten alive!


BJ didnt get beat that bad by machida; it could have easily been called a draw. Rich Franklin got killed by machida; quickly too. If franklin deserves to fight anderson 2wice, then bj should get a chance at him. I wonder what white's actual reasoning is???


----------



## ag8416 (Apr 8, 2007)

Diokhan said:


> Silva's biggest weakness is his take down defense. Lutter took Silva down pretty easily and GSP is far above Lutter's skills when it comes to takedowns and wrestling overall. Watch GSP vs. koscheck fight to see some awesome TDD & TD by GSP, basically he totally schools and outwrestles a guy with one of the best wrestling backgrounds in UFC. If GSP can take Koscheck and Hughes down so easily I doubt Silva is much harder.
> 
> My prediction is that GSP takes Silva down almost instanly, G&Ps him a bit and eventually subs him. My money is on GSP on that fight basically, but if Silva catches GSP when he goes for that take down it could be the end of the fight too.
> GSP's stand up is pretty solid but I think he is smart enough to not try trading with Silva at all. It'll be very similiar with second GSP vs. Serra fight, except Silva doesn't have as good ground game (specially sub defense) as Serra has.


nicely stated


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

fullcontact said:


> He hasnt even defended his title once.


Didn't BJ beat Joe Daddy for the belt and then defend it against Sherk?


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Brydon said:


> As for GSP Anderson it would be a great match up. In almost all of GSP's recent fights this is what has happened. The other guy has come out aggressive throwing combo's early and GSP has gone for an instant double leg and got the takedown. Anderson will not come out aggressive, he will sit back throwing the occasional *jab / right cross* and wait for GSP to make a mistake. If GSP starts to strike with Silva he will get KO'd, if he looks for a shot from the outside he will eat a knee to the jaw. I honestly see Silva finishing GSP in the first round, however if GSP can take Silva down and do some damage perhaps he can hurt him enough to neutralise him and ride out the decision. GSP will not finish Anderson under any circumstances.


Left cross. He's a southpaw.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

evilappendix said:


> Yeah man, BJ thinks Lyoto whipped his ass when he moved up? Let him bang with Silva, he'll get eaten alive! BJ wants every belt in the UFC, thats laughable. BJ is one of the most talented fighters in the world. Ever. But he just keeps trying to get too big for his britches.





ag8416 said:


> BJ didnt get beat that bad by machida; it could have easily been called a draw. Rich Franklin got killed by machida; quickly too. If franklin deserves to fight anderson 2wice, then bj should get a chance at him. I wonder what white's actual reasoning is???


I have to agree that BJ didn't really get beat by machida at all. It could have gone either way or been considered a draw IMHO. I think Dana is smart though not to let them fight unless the public wants it so bad it is a huge draw. I'm honestly not even sure BJ is going to get past GSP. :dunno:


----------



## r00kie (Jul 8, 2008)

If something is clear in my mind, it is that Penn will get manhandled by GSP.

Even though I have alot of faith in GSPs skills, Im pretty sure Anderson would school him.

Penn would get murdered by Anderson, GSP might be able to cause actual dammage to Silva.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> It's styles, GSP has an incredibile double leg shoot, Anderson WOULD NEVER DEFEND THIS. Is he a better wrestler than Koscheck? No wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy. GSP wouldn't even stand with Anderson, no chance.
> Tell me, what do you think happens when GSP shoots straight away? Marquardt and Lutter had him down, GSP DEFINITELY CAN. No question in my mind at all.. You think that Anderson defends it?
> I bet the bookies will have GSP favourite in this fight - if they don't, I'll be putting a fair smoosh on GSP.


I agree that GSP has a shot against Silva if he uses wrestling. Look who gave Silva the most trouble recently, Henderson by taking him down and GNP. I hear GSP is pretty good at that. However, I think Silva is big enough and strong enough that GSP wouldn't finish him and he'd find a way to win.

I guaruntee Silva would be a solid favourite from the bookies, as he should be.

I don't think Penn would have a chance against Silva. I expect GSP to beat Penn even though skill wise they are pretty much even because GSP is naturally 10-20 pounds bigger. Silva would be another 15-20 pounds bigger than that, he'd beat Penn easily.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

It'd be ridiculous BJ fighting Anderson, I know BJ's techically fought at LHW before (didn't he weigh in at 186 or something) were talking about a fighter who's body looked very comfortable at 205 and is a _big_ 185er against someone who's natural fighting weight is probably around 160-165. BJ's one of my favourite fighters but this is a step too far.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

*GSP vs A. Silva*

If GSP fights Anderson Silva, who do you think wins it?
I'm gonna have to go with GSP in an upset win. I say he takes Anderson Silva down and either outscores him or tko's him with ground and pound. His wrestling will be too much for Silva to handle imo. What do you guys think?


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Its a really tough call. Silva would win the stand up for sure. But I could see your scenario happening to. Thing is Silva could pull of a submission on the ground as well, so I think I might slightly lean toward Silva. But I'll probably change my pick constantly until they fight (if they fight).


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

GSP is going to come in with a better gameplan and better shape. use his wrestlin.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

i think this thread needs to be closed, your new but this fight has been discussed like 10000 times.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I see GSP take Silva down, work him on the ground and pulling off the decision victory.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

mmawrestler said:


> i think this thread needs to be closed, your new but this fight has been discussed like 10000 times.


I have not seen a a thread with a poll in it. Sorry if I intruded on your turf.
Thank god your not a mod.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

no dont worry about it man, your new to the site.
it takes some time to pick it up. If your curios about a thread being made try the search function.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

mmawrestler said:


> no dont worry about it man, your new to the site.
> it takes some time to pick it up. If your curios about a thread being made try the search function.


Well thank god I have such kind end experienced members like yourself to help me out with this insanely complicated online message board. How long on average would say say it takes a low class peasant like myself to pick this up?
Prick.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> Well thank god I have such kind end experienced members like yourself to help me out with this insanely complicated online message board. How long on average would say say it takes a low class peasant like myself to pick this up?
> Prick.



It acually took me a while, im not that good with computers, but i can give you a couple tips that i wish i had known.
-dont make stupid posts, theres a rep system, you get rewarded for good posts, and neg repped for bad onces, based on how people view your opinion.
- if your curios to see if people have replied to your posts, edit your profile, check your rep history, ect. click on *"user cp"*
- if you wanna browse but dont know what section u want to read click "new posts"
- rob emerson > god


i dunno theres alot of things to know if you have any questions you can ask me, or most people on the site that have been around for a while.

alot or really cool people here, and great staff


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I can't see anything but an Anderson Silva win. He is too big, I don't think GSP would be able to take him down and Silva would probably be able to win due to his stand-up game.


----------



## Entity (Aug 18, 2008)

The Legacy said:


> I can't see anything but an Anderson Silva win. He is too big, I don't think GSP would be able to take him down and Silva would probably be able to win due to his stand-up game.


Anderson's takedown defense is decent at best. There are decent to good wrestlers at Greg Jackson's camp, and it's reported that GSP takes them all down easily; regardless of weight class.

You gotta remember one thing about GSP, his 'Ape' technique, puts people down... his 'Abe' technique.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe. I just can't see Silva being taken down without giving back some heavy punishment. I know that GSP is awesome at takedowns, but to come up and beat the best middleweight around? I can't see it.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I think GSP is better than we think he is, we haven't see all of his tools yet. GSP can win this.


----------



## r00kie (Jul 8, 2008)

Even though I consider myself as a huge GSP nuthugger I went with Silva on this one. A.Silva is a very big MW, George has a perfect body for a WW, he is not huge for his weightclass. Going up in weight I think that GSP might loose some of this speed, against Silva that is very important. Further more, GSP head movement is not ready for a striker as precise as A.Silva..

The only way I think my hero (GSP) could win, is shooting in constantly while avoiding taking some damage (cant he achieve that?) on the takedown. In top position I think that GSP could grind out a victory. GSP is a better wrestler than Silva and I think that his BJJ is perhaps superior. But striking wise A.Silva is so strong, so fluid, its scary


----------



## joho5 (Jul 16, 2007)

he has no head movement

imo - anderson silva is more dominant as a middleweight and even has stepped up and fought light heavyweight, than gsp is as a welterweight.

GSP would get handled and it would prove the purpose of having weight classes, they are both good fighters, but the stronger, longer, heavier fighter would win.

just my opinion.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i think this fight would be much more one-sided than its layed out to be. p4p i think they are pretty much equal BUT.... 

- silva is a HUGE MW he drops from 220 ( ive heard some different numbers ). 

- GSP will loose alot of speed when gaining weight 

- A silva has a solid reach advantage. 

i think this fight will be over by tko in the 1st


----------



## BJJ Fight Team (Nov 19, 2008)

amen thats how i see it going also


----------



## Bad Ace (Jan 15, 2008)

If anyone can beat Silva, it's going to be GSP or Alves. They are both big WW's and won't lose much speed if they gain a little more weight.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Bad Ace said:


> If anyone can beat Silva, it's going to be GSP or Alves. They are both big WW's and won't lose much speed if they gain a little more weight.


alves wont


----------



## Bad Ace (Jan 15, 2008)

norway1 said:


> alves wont


And why's that?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't see GSP winning this fight. Anderson will outstrike him, and stay on his feet, ala chuck vs. jeremy horn.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Bad Ace said:


> And why's that?


what ? im concurring 

im saying alves drops alot to make ww so i dont se him having any problems at mw


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

On the topic of GSP losing speed, couldn't he just not bulk up? Gaining strength and losing speed may not be a advantage for him so he could just stay the same size. Doesn't he walk around at about 185? Even if he weighs 17x he would still be MW.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Silva would win this. While I don't doubt GSP would get the fight to the ground I just don't think he would be able to finish it there. Silva is very good off his back and would at least be good enough to neutralize GSP. Sooner or later though I think Silva is going to catch him with a jab, kick, or clinch, and it will be good night GSP.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

norway1 said:


> what ? im concurring
> 
> im saying alves drops alot to make ww so i dont se him having any problems at mw


aside from the fact that he's 5'9" and would get wrecked by any MW's reach.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

dario03 said:


> On the topic of GSP losing speed, couldn't he just not bulk up? Gaining strength and losing speed may not be a advantage for him so he could just stay the same size. Doesn't he walk around at about 185? Even if he weighs 17x he would still be MW.


GSP would have to cut a few lbs to make MW.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

dario03 said:


> On the topic of GSP losing speed, couldn't he just not bulk up? Gaining strength and losing speed may not be a advantage for him so he could just stay the same size. Doesn't he walk around at about 185? Even if he weighs 17x he would still be MW.


yeah, he said he walks around at 185, so basically he'd just have to lose 7 or 8 less pounds. In the fight, I see GSP taking it actually. He'd circle for a while, take him down and gnp Silva pretty bad. I think GSP is grossly underestimated due to his loss to Serra, which would play in GSP's favor. I just don't see him standing there and taking Silva's punches, he's not that dumb, the progression GSP has made in the last 2 years is huge as compared to Silva. Silva's got good knees, but if he tried to clinch GSP would take him down. From everything I've heard GSP is the best wrestler there is in the UFC, he takes down guys with ease that are much larger than him. On a guy with average takedown D it would just be routine taking him down. Remember when GSP manhandled Kos, who was supposed to be an amazing wrestler, that was a long long time ago. I'd bet money on GSP winning by GNP in that fight, not much, but I would.

edit: also, I think GSP is much much stronger than Anderson. GSP does strength training and from what I've seen he is much stronger than the lankier Anderson.


----------



## joho5 (Jul 16, 2007)

rabakill said:


> yeah, he said he walks around at 185, so basically he'd just have to lose 7 or 8 less pounds. In the fight, I see GSP taking it actually. He'd circle for a while, take him down and gnp Silva pretty bad. I think GSP is grossly underestimated due to his loss to Serra, which would play in GSP's favor. I just don't see him standing there and taking Silva's punches, he's not that dumb, the progression GSP has made in the last 2 years is huge as compared to Silva. Silva's got good knees, but if he tried to clinch GSP would take him down. From everything I've heard GSP is the best wrestler there is in the UFC, he takes down guys with ease that are much larger than him. On a guy with average takedown D it would just be routine taking him down. Remember when GSP manhandled Kos, who was supposed to be an amazing wrestler, that was a long long time ago. I'd bet money on GSP winning by GNP in that fight, not much, but I would.
> 
> edit: also, I think GSP is much much stronger than Anderson. GSP does strength training and from what I've seen he is much stronger than the lankier Anderson.


Anderson is pretty deceivingly strong. Did you see the Rich fights, or Hendo fight, or even Nate. Even though he is lanky and long, he is very strong.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

war gsp


----------



## Fijian Warrior (Nov 20, 2008)

Anderson, without a doubt. Silva could beat God if he really wanted too...


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

norway1 said:


> i think this fight would be much more one-sided than its layed out to be. p4p i think they are pretty much equal BUT....
> 
> *- silva is a HUGE MW he drops from 220 ( ive heard some different numbers ).*
> 
> ...


Really? You think so? I thought he looked kinda average against Rich Franklin and smaller than Nate Marquart. The only guy I'd say he looked bigger than was Cote and Hendo.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I think this is one of Andersons toughest possible fights.

I see it going back and forth a little but Silva's reach and strength just edging out GSP in what would probably the most exciting Silva fight to date.


----------



## smooth810 (Apr 13, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> Well thank god I have such kind end experienced members like yourself to help me out with this insanely complicated online message board. How long on average would say say it takes a low class peasant like myself to pick this up?
> Prick.



LOL..That was great..You should of left the word prick out though...It kinda stole the thunder..but it was seriousley funny:thumbsup:


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd say Silva would destroy GSP. GSP is great at WW, i think he'd be in a league with marquardt, bisping etc at MW, Silva is a step too far in my opinion


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I see GSP as an underdog in this fight imo though out of all fighters Silva has faced so far, GSP's the one that has the most chance to beat him. Reason is he can avoid the stand up by taking him down, put him on his back and control him, GnP etc and grab a decision.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

silva via tko


----------



## prodrush (Mar 1, 2009)

*gsp vs anderson silva*

after seeing both men domiate their respected divisons. Id like to see what i and many think would be the biggest fight in ufc history.

bj pennn and gsp was marketed to be the biggest fight available in the ufc, but a gsp vs silva wouuld easily top that


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

BJ is a much more popular/marketable fighter than Silva. So, while it might it or not be a better fight from a technical aspect, as far as marketability it falls short.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

prodrush said:


> after seeing both men domiate their respected divisons. Id like to see what i and many think would be the biggest fight in ufc history. bj pennn and gsp was marketed to be the biggest fight available in the ufc, but a gsp vs silva wouuld easily top that


That is one fight that I would love to see. But I wonder would move up or down. Would GSP go up to middleweight or would Silva come down to welterweight? Or just let them fight at catchweight


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

LCRaiders said:


> That is one fight that I would love to see. But I wonder would move up or down. Would GSP go up to middleweight or would Silva come down to welterweight? Or just let them fight at catchweight


i dont think Anderson could ever make 170lbs.I would like to see gsp move to 185lbs and finish Anderson via ground and pound and win the title.I know alot of people would like to see it at a catch weight ,but i believe that it is the Anderson fans that want this because they are scared.They know Gsp can do it and they dont want to see there guy lose there belt. Just my thoughts.:dunno:Keep those red dots coming


----------



## TheAbbott (Nov 25, 2008)

Not sure about this one, A. Silva is a huge MW and GSP would be a small MW. Reach would be too much for GSP; coupled with poor head movement I see GSP getting knocked out early. A.Silva can be brought down and I think that would be GSPs only chance to win....


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

GSP would go up, I think he walks at around 190. As much as I want to see this fight. I would prefer for GSP to dominate the WW division for a little longer. He's a 2 time champion and he only defended his title twice so far, he need's a bit more of a legacy at WW.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Well is GSP going to use his best weapon, vaseline in this one? Beacuse if not, Andy will catch him with something special on the ground.

Edit: Holy shit! I have never gotten so many neg reps from one post before. I get it, GSP is very charming, but this is just silly.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Silva could not cut to 170.
Silva would probably KO GSP if Serra did it then a much bigger guy with very accurate striking shouldn't have a problem, would be a good fight though.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

if this becomes reality, im betting on silva 2 win


----------



## prodrush (Mar 1, 2009)

*gsp vs silva*

gsp would definatly have to move up. after all hes a huge welterweight.

with gsp's natural talent and greg jacksons strategy

you would have to go for a gsp win


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

sprawlbrawl said:


> i dont think Anderson could ever make 170lbs.


He used to fight at 170, but he had a much slimmer build at that point in his career.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

I think if this fight happens Anderson wins pretty decisively. Matt Serra was able to get a quick TKO of GSP so we know he doesn't have a granite chin, not saying its glass but Anderson has rocked guys with a reputation of a granite chin which GSP doesn't have. Even if GSP gets it to the ground Anderson has good defensive BJJ. And also every sec that fight is standing GSP is at a serious risk of getting KOed.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

even though id want silva 2 win, id want 2 see a really good fight. if anyones gotta change weight, i think it would be gsp


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

The size difference won't be so much. GSP said he'd add on 10 lbs of muscle if he had to fight Silva and the reach is closer than what people think: 77.5" for Silva vs. 76" for GSP. I still think Silva would win but IMO GSP has the right style to beat him.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

jasonc84 said:


> I think if this fight happens Anderson wins pretty decisively. Matt Serra was able to get a quick TKO of GSP so we know he doesn't have a granite chin, not saying its glass but Anderson has rocked guys with a reputation of a granite chin which GSP doesn't have. Even if GSP gets it to the ground Anderson has good defensive BJJ. And also every sec that fight is standing GSP is at a serious risk of getting KOed.


x2 -- I just don't see GSP being able to pull a win over Silva.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> The size difference won't be so much. GSP said he'd add on 10 lbs of muscle if he had to fight Silva and the reach is closer than what people think: 77.5" for Silva vs. 76" for GSP. I still think Silva would win but IMO GSP has the right style to beat him.


GSP's reach has been listed as low as 74 though so i'm unsure of the reach issue. Either way Anderson doesn't need a reach advantage to pick someone apart, and even if GSP makes himself closer to Anderson's weight he's still 4 inchs shorter.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't see GSP going up a divison and beating Anderson. He still has some good contenders in his class anyways. Alves should be his main worry. We already seen what happened to BJ why try it out again?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

jasonc84 said:


> GSP's reach has been listed as low as 74 though so i'm unsure of the reach issue.


Same argument can be made for Silva's reach being listed as low as 75.5" against Leben (his height was then 5'11" according to the TOT ). 

The TOT's reach info is often put into question because it varies from fight to fight but GSP's reach has been listed as 76" most of the time (and in his most recent fights). Silva is tall and has longer arms but GSP is a lot broader than him. 



> Either way Anderson doesn't need a reach advantage to pick someone apart, and even if GSP makes himself closer to Anderson's weight he's still 4 inchs shorter.


True, but that's how this fight would go down IMO: either Silva uses his striking to keep the distance, pick GSP apart and jab him to death, or GSP can use his wrestling to take Silva down, GnP him, pass his guard and get a stoppage or pull a decision.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Same argument can be made for Silva's reach being listed as low as 75.5" against Leben (his height was then 5'11" according to the TOT ).
> 
> The TOT's reach info is often put into question because it varies from fight to fight but GSP's reach has been listed as 76" most of the time (and in his most recent fights). Silva is tall and has longer arms but GSP is a lot broader than him.
> 
> ...


GSP has been listed all over the place ranging from 74-78 thats a huge gap. Either way like i said i don't think reach is a factor. But here is a link to some pics of GSPs reach being all over.

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f2/gsp-tale-tape-reach-errors-pics-777535/index23.html


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I know this TOT reach info is just ridiculous.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> I know this TOT reach info is just ridiculous.


I honestly just wish they would measure armpit to fingertip that tells more about a fighters true reach IMO. Someone like brock has a huge wingspan but most of that is due to his MASSIVELY wide back.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

TBH I don't know if it'd be more accurate to measure armpit to fingertip because when you throw a punch, you also move your shoulders to get maximum advantage as far as range goes. So shoulder/back broadness should be counted IMO.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> TBH I don't know if it'd be more accurate to measure armpit to fingertip because when you throw a punch, you also move your shoulders to get maximum advantage as far as range goes. So shoulder/back broadness should be counted IMO.


Give both then i guess!!

Boxing tends to give armpit to fingertip and to me it gives a better idea of just standing still who can out reach the other.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

prodrush said:


> gsp would definatly have to move up. after all hes a huge welterweight.
> 
> with gsp's natural talent and *greg jacksons strategy*
> 
> you would have to go for a gsp win


The most overrated thing in MMA.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

I'd like to see this fight more than anything. The weight issues seem to be the biggest barrier and I'm an advocate of seeing fighters fight in their natural states so I'd be more than happy to see a catchweight fight here. If I were a betting man, I'd pick the spider but nobody can count out GSP. This would be MMA at its finest.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

jasonc84 said:


> I honestly just wish they would measure armpit to fingertip that tells more about a fighters true reach IMO. Someone like brock has a huge wingspan but most of that is due to his MASSIVELY wide back.


Your argument would work better if fighters stood straight on. But since they stand at an angle that distance between the armpit to the head has to be crossed in order to hit your opponent in the head.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

If the fight ever happened, it would be at 185.

I would bet on anderson, but see a slight favor for GSP winning the fight.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

jasonc84 said:


> I think if this fight happens Anderson wins pretty decisively. Matt Serra was able to get a quick TKO of GSP so we know he doesn't have a granite chin, not saying its glass but Anderson has rocked guys with a reputation of a granite chin which GSP doesn't have. Even if GSP gets it to the ground Anderson has good defensive BJJ. And also every sec that fight is standing GSP is at a serious risk of getting KOed.


If you watch the fight again wit Gsp and Matt Serra you would see that the punch that hurt him was a punch to the back of the head.Really the fight should have been stop and Gsp able to recover.If you get hit in the nuts,or poked in the eye they get 5min to recover.:dunno:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

It wasn't to the back of the head but to the back of the ear (which made him lose balance)


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

no doubt Silva will dominate.. and i mean dominate..

it will be a huge weight difference that will become unaccountable for as GSP will be completely outmuscled and out striked.

think about it.

Silva's stand up is out of control good, and while GSP's is good, its no where near SIlva's..


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

cezwan said:


> no doubt Silva will dominate.. and i mean dominate..
> 
> it will be a huge weight difference that will become unaccountable for as GSP will be completely outmuscled and out striked.
> 
> ...


I wish!

You're actually wrong, if this fight takes place GSP will definitely be the stronger of the two. While he will be completely out-striked, he is very quick, has the best take downs, andersons weakness is TDD. Once on the ground GSP would finish anderson. 

You are right, if it were a stand-up fight I'd be calling brutal KO 1st round for anderson :thumb02:


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

xeberus said:


> I wish!
> 
> You're actually wrong, if this fight takes place GSP will definitely be the stronger of the two. While he will be completely out-striked, he is very quick, has the best take downs, andersons weakness is TDD. Once on the ground GSP would finish anderson.
> 
> You are right, if it were a stand-up fight I'd be calling brutal KO 1st round for anderson :thumb02:


how will he be stronger? SIlva walks around at 205' something while GSP is at 190.. GSP is completely stronger in WW, but in MW, he is going to come into problems..

Silva is not only stronger, but he is also probably just as quick. Hes ground game is also damn good and i have complete faith if he were to end up on hes back he will be completely fine and cool. just look at hes previous fights..

also, unlike Machida's elusiveness, Silva's elusiveness leads to not only evading hits from opponents, but knocking them out in style. No disrespect to Machida though because i think hes amazing also..


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

cezwan said:


> how will he be stronger? SIlva walks around at 205' something while GSP is at 190.. GSP is completely stronger in WW, but in MW, he is going to come into problems..
> 
> Silva is not only stronger, but he is also probably just as quick. Hes ground game is also damn good and i have complete faith if he were to end up on hes back he will be completely fine and cool. just look at hes previous fights..
> 
> also, unlike Machida's elusiveness, Silva's elusiveness leads to not only evading hits from opponents, but knocking them out in style. No disrespect to Machida though because i think hes amazing also..


Well for that fight I think GSP will put on more muscle, but the difference in build is what would make him stronger. I'd wager gsp is stronger at WW than anderson is at MW. 

Silva might be as quick, but could he avoid GSPs take downs long enough to KO him? And I know anderson can put him down in seconds but will he be able to? 

GSP is just amazing on the ground. Bj had nothing for him (btw i think gsp cheated in that fight) but all the same I just don't see anderson keeping it on the feet. 

Also I am totally wasted as we speak, so I might think a little differently in a clearer frame of mind. But even sober I want anderson to take this, but thats not how I see it going.

Actually if this happens we can sig bet :thumb02: , no risk for me. I'd gladly put w.e u want in my sig to see gsp lose to anderson.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Hasn't this exact thread just been done a few months ago?


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

They are in two completely different weight divisions and that is a problem.

The fight between BJ and GSP wasn't so hard to put on since BJ fought at Welterweight before and was the title holder.

Now with Silva and GSP obviously GSP would go up to Middleweight and that would throw him off tremendously. Don't get me wrong, GSP is probably the most gifted athelte in the UFC. He skill level keeps increasing with every fight.

But Silva is on a whole different level. He is the best striker to date. He is at the top of the Pound for Pound best fighter as well as GSP but one thing is different. Silva holds that number 1 spot 

If it were to happen I would take Silva, just because he dominates in every fight and his striking is incredible. The only chance GSP would have would to be to take Silva down.

Its a dream match for sure and I hope it happens.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Hasn't this exact thread just been done a few months ago?


Yeah, which is weird, because that sorta thing never happens.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> It wasn't to the back of the head but to the back of the ear (which made him lose balance)


it wasnt to the back of the ear either it was behind the ear witch is illegal


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

cezwan said:


> no doubt Silva will dominate.. and i mean dominate..
> 
> it will be a huge weight difference that will become unaccountable for as GSP will be completely outmuscled and out striked.
> 
> ...


and Gsps wrestling and sub defence is also(outta control)so it all depends on who can implement there game plan


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

He is at the top of the Pound for Pound best fighter as well as GSP but one thing is different. Silva holds that number 1 spot 
actually he is #2 i would say 3 under Gsp but hey what ever Fedor is #1 around here i guss GSp is #1 to me am a true nutthugger


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

sprawlbrawl said:


> it wasnt to the back of the ear either it was behind the ear witch is illegal


back of the ear = behind the ear. 

Shots right behind the ear aren't illegal.

Btw what's up with the triple post?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Well for that fight I think GSP will put on more muscle, but the difference in build is what would make him stronger. I'd wager gsp is stronger at WW than anderson is at MW.
> 
> Silva might be as quick, but could he avoid GSPs take downs long enough to KO him? And I know anderson can put him down in seconds but will he be able to?
> 
> ...


I'm not wasted, but quoting this for truth.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

sprawlbrawl said:


> it wasnt to the back of the ear either it was behind the ear witch is illegal


That sadly is very debatable. Depending on which ref you ask you get a different answer, some say headphone rule which would make said strike illegal, some say mohawk which makes that strike perfectly legal.

Either way my point is still the same Serra rocked him with one solid shot, Anderson wont hit behind the ear he will hit the temple or jaw or wherever else he wants because his accuracy is insanely good.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Well is GSP going to use his best weapon, vaseline in this one? Beacuse if not, Andy will catch him with something special on the ground.
> 
> Edit: Holy shit! I have never gotten so many neg reps from one post before. I get it, GSP is very charming, but this is just silly.


If BJ Penn couldn't catch GSP in a sub while on the ground, Anderson Silva will? Sure Silva will have a size advantage, but not a big enough one to bring his jiu jitsu up to BJ's level.

His TDD and guard are worse than BJ's as well. He's deadly on the feet and no slouch on the ground. But I don't see him subbing GSP, I see him getting back to his feet at best.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

make a GSP vs A.Silva poll in this thread. I made one a long time ago so the results are probably no longer accurate.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Robopencil said:


> If BJ Penn couldn't catch GSP in a sub while on the ground, Anderson Silva will? Sure Silva will have a size advantage, but not a big enough one to bring his jiu jitsu up to BJ's level.
> 
> His TDD and guard are worse than BJ's as well. He's deadly on the feet and no slouch on the ground. But I don't see him subbing GSP, I see him getting back to his feet at best.


I'm guessing GSP wouldn't be greased up like in the BJ fight...


----------



## oblizil (Nov 11, 2008)

ThaFranchise said:


> He used to fight at 170, but he had a much slimmer build at that point in his career.


In Pride the welterweight division was 182 or 183 if i recall correctly. If you are referring to silva's pride days.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

sprawlbrawl said:


> He is at the top of the Pound for Pound best fighter as well as GSP but one thing is different. Silva holds that number 1 spot
> actually he is #2 i would say 3 under Gsp but hey what ever Fedor is #1 around here i guss GSp is #1 to me am a true nutthugger


im not sure about the triple post,had a good buzz on cant you tell.Read this i cant even understand my own shit lol


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

oblizil said:


> In Pride the welterweight division was 182 or 183 if i recall correctly. If you are referring to silva's pride days.


During Rumble at the Rock and Shooto he was in the 170s.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Well is GSP going to use his best weapon, vaseline in this one? Beacuse if not, Andy will catch him with something special on the ground.
> 
> Edit: Holy shit! I have never gotten so many neg reps from one post before. I get it, GSP is very charming, but this is just silly.


Lol, for what it's worth, I gave you a positive rep. :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I didn't neg you either Cornbread, and I'm a GSP mark extraordinaire.


----------



## Bad Ace (Jan 15, 2008)

LCRaiders said:


> That is one fight that I would love to see. But I wonder would move up or down. Would GSP go up to middleweight or would Silva come down to welterweight? Or just let them fight at catchweight


Didn't Dana White already say that if GSP beats Alves he will fight Silva at a catch weight of 177?


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Silva by KO or GSP by GnP/decision.
GSP has great takedown, and Silva doesnt have the best TD defence so this really could go either way _IMO_

I'd say Silva Is the favorite, but I'd be rooting for GSP all the way!


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

*GSP Could Beat A. Silva*

Silva doesn't have a great takedown defense, and GSP has something like an 80% takedown rate. 

Silva is great escaping from the bottom when the top practitioner is attempting to control or submit him. GSP has great posture and powerful shots from inside the guard. This should negate Silva's ability to escape. 

That said, GSP better hope to have his knee on the ground each time he shoots, b/c I see Silva smashing his face w/ a knee. 

Anyway, point of the thread: This fight should happen at a catchweight of 180, or even have GSP just fight him at 185, so Silva has a skillful, aggressive opponent to fight and make everyone happy, it'd be an exciting fight b/c it could go either way, and in the interim, take the opportunity to pit Maia v. Marquardt, as Alex has stated in other threads, to determine a #1 contender at 185, or even Okami v. Marquardt.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

GSP will beat Silva when they fight. And I'm pretty sure dana will make it happen as long as they both keep winning and the timeline fits.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> GSP will beat Silva when they fight. And I'm pretty sure dana will make it happen as long as they both keep winning and the timeline fits.


Silva only has like 4 fights left. Let's not waste anymore of them.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

this won't happen cuz the "hardcore" fans don't think two champions in different weight classes should fight each other which is the dumbest ******* thing i have ever heard. there was a thread about this a while back


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Silva doesn't have a great takedown defense, and GSP has something like an 80% takedown rate.
> 
> Silva is great escaping from the bottom when the top practitioner is attempting to control or submit him. GSP has great posture and powerful shots from inside the guard. This should negate Silva's ability to escape.
> 
> ...


He could, should, would.

Haven't heard it before.

Yawn.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

flourhead said:


> this won't happen cuz the "hardcore" fans don't think two champions in different weight classes should fight each other which is the dumbest ******* thing i have ever heard. there was a thread about this a while back


I do not think anyone here would have a problem with GSP v Silva.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

flourhead said:


> this won't happen cuz the "hardcore" fans don't think two champions in different weight classes should fight each other which is the dumbest ******* thing i have ever heard. there was a thread about this a while back


I think the main gripe w/ the Penn v. GSP fight was the lack of title defenses by Penn, and that, had Penn won, he would defend each belt only once per year [since he'll only fight twice per year]. 

Both GSP and Silva will fight 3-4 times a year, so that at least alleviates the worries of the "hardcore" fans.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

I hope Silva abuses the bicycle-pants boy.

His fans are more obnoxious than Fedor fans.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Silva's weakness is likely to be a strong wrestler who isn't afraid of good BJJ skills. Hendo won the first round in their fight but got sloppy.

I think St Pierre is a top possibility to be the man to defeat Anderson Silva, I look forward to it in hope that it's not like last night.

However, I do agree that it is a bad idea as it stalls the titles but it should be done every once and a while. It makes big matchups.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

Judoka said:


> Silva's weakness is likely to be a strong wrestler who isn't afraid of good BJJ skills. Hendo won the first round in their fight but got sloppy.
> 
> I think St Pierre is a top possibility to be the man to defeat Anderson Silva, I look forward to it in hope that it's not like last night.
> 
> However, I do agree that it is a bad idea as it stalls the titles but it should be done every once and a while. It makes big matchups.


St. Pierre has a six year old girl's chin -- Serra exposed him.

If Silva so much as grazes the Vaseline-loving bicycle-pants boy's brow, the boy temporarilly dies.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

NameThief said:


> St. Pierre has a six year old girl's chin -- Serra exposed him.
> 
> If Silva so much as grazes the Vaseline-loving bicycle-pants boy's brow, the boy temporarilly dies.


Hahaha!!! I was laughing hard at this. :thumb02:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Silva doesn't have a great takedown defense, and GSP has something like an 80% takedown rate.


Did you watch the Leites fight?

Did you watch the Marquardt fight?

His takedown defense is not 100%, it's not the same as Chuck's was when he was in his prime, but against a guy coming up a weightclass, I'm sure he'd be just fine defending the shot.

Frankly, GSP's takedowns are good, but they're not world class. And GSP has never shot on a guy he's been afraid to come in on the way he's going to be when he fights Anderson.

Anderson's height and reach advantage will increase the distance GSP has to shoot from, and that's going to be a problem all by itself. 



> Silva is great escaping from the bottom when the top practitioner is attempting to control or submit him. GSP has great posture and powerful shots from inside the guard. This should negate Silva's ability to escape.


GSP isn't going to posture inside of Anderson's guard. No one does. You know why?

They get kicked in the face.

Georges knows that. He's going to look to pass.

Anderson's escapes are good because he forces the scramble by using the upkicks and forcing the opponent to stand outside of the guard or work for a sloppy pass.

Georges has never displayed an ability to pass quickly. Not to say he's displayed an inability either, but it's not a skill he's ever been forced to use.



> That said, GSP better hope to have his knee on the ground each time he shoots, b/c I see Silva smashing his face w/ a knee.


Yeah, me too. But I don't think Georges is going to have to shoot to get his face smashed, and I don't see Anderson using the knee.

Anderson knows about that foul, and he's not defending the shot with a flying knee anyway.

The truth of the matter is, Anderson is choosing to back out of the shot by throwing his hips back and working punchs. If he does that against Georges, he can still get the TKO, but without any risk to the penalty.



> Anyway, point of the thread: This fight should happen at a catchweight of 180, or even have GSP just fight him at 185, so Silva has a skillful, aggressive opponent to fight and make everyone happy, it'd be an exciting fight b/c it could go either way, and in the interim, take the opportunity to pit Maia v. Marquardt, as Alex has stated in other threads, to determine a #1 contender at 185, or even Okami v. Marquardt.


Anything can happen in MMA, but most things don't happen.

I'd rather see Anderson move up to 205 and fight Forrest Griffin or Shogun or Rampage than see this fight, and the reason is simple.

Georges St. Pierre has not reached the level of dominance that he needs to in order to claim that he is at the same level as Anderson.

Georges is the best 170 pound fighter in the world, but he needs to establish that his game is on the same level as Anderson's.

A drop down to fight a lighter guy, which is what Anderson would be doing, does not need to be justified. Any fighter can go lighter without giving a reason. There has to be a real reason to come up a weightclass, and I don't think that, reasonably, that exists with Georges.

If Anderson were the smaller guy, with a record for the most consecutive wins and tied for the record for most consecutive title wins, coming up to fight in the weight class above him, against a guy who was in his early days as champion, I'd be all for that, but it's simply not the case.

The dominant, technical fighter should be the little guy.

Frankly, I think it's clear (at least in my opinion) that Anderson is the more technical fighter.

If this matchup happens, I think I'll enjoy it. I think they're both phenomenal fighters. I also think I can be fairly confident in how it's going to turn out.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Did you watch the Leites fight?
> 
> Did you watch the Marquardt fight?
> 
> ...



Great post, my friend.

I just wish you wouldn't torture me with the tiny, ant-like font.

Each time I see your intelligent posts I have to search the house for my monocle before I can read. :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Did you watch the Leites fight?
> 
> Did you watch the Marquardt fight?
> 
> ...


Quoted for a ridiculous amount of truth.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I watched the Leites fight. I saw Anderson get taken down by a man with almost zero wrestling.

GSP would slaughter Silva in the wrestling department, it wouldn't even be fair. You've got a guy who got taken down by Leites vs the guy who is making the best wrestlers in MMA look like children.

Silva is only more technical as a striker. His grapling is seriously overrated and he is way behind in the wrestling department, a whole lot further than St. Pierre is in the strikign department.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Quoted for a ridiculous amount of truth.


LOL!

I get more witty and intelligent lines here than I get amongst the smartest people in my line of work...then again, I'm in IT(*sigh*).


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I watched the Leites fight. I saw Anderson get taken down by a man with almost zero wrestling.
> 
> GSP would slaughter Silva in the wrestling department, it wouldn't even be fair. You've got a guy who got taken down by Leites vs the guy who is making the best wrestlers in MMA look like children.
> 
> Silva is only more technical as a striker. His grapling is seriously overrated and he is way behind in the wrestling department, a whole lot further than St. Pierre is in the strikign department.


Exactly. Plus, Hendo in that first round made Silva look like an amateur w/ his defense. 

GSP has out-wrestled both Fitch and Kos, his cardio is insane, and at 180, Silva would have to cut even more weight, and would thus be fatigued whereas GSP would only have to cut half of the weight he normally cuts. 

As far as what motivation there would be: 
1) Dana would get off his ass; 
2) The "hardcore" fans would get off his ass; 
3) It'd actually be a challenge, as he would be fighting someone with skill comparable to his own; and,
4) $$$ for both him and the UFC. 

As far as whether GSP has shot in on someone he is afraid of, we'll see that w/ Alves. 

GSP posted great posture against Penn, with, or without, the vaseline. He was able to control Penn from inside the guard. 

I do agree w/ Ironman in that I see Silva using his punches to protect himself and to not get accidentally DQ'ed, but a quick Plume isn't out of the question. 

I think this fight would be a lot closer, based on what I've said, than what you [Ironman] are giving it credit for. 

That said, excellent points taken. :thumb02:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I watched the Leites fight. I saw Anderson get taken down by a man with almost zero wrestling.


Have you ever seen Thales fight before?

His wrestling is not his specialty, but the guy can turn the corner on a shot, but whatever.

GSP's a better wrestler than Thales, but what did Thales end up scoring with the takedowns. He missed like a half-dozen, so much that he just gave up.

Like Chuck, much of Anderson's take down defense comes from people being terrified of his striking. Georges will be, too, because, if he's not, he's going to get starched.



> GSP would slaughter Silva in the wrestling department, it wouldn't even be fair. You've got a guy who got taken down by Leites vs the guy who is making the best wrestlers in MMA look like children.


Firstly, when has GSP fought the best wrestlers in MMA?

Frank Trigg? Matt Hughes? Sean Sherk? I like all of those guys, but let's face it, the great wrestlers in MMA (with the exception of Koscheck, who he did beat soundly, but couldn't finish) are in the upper weightclasses.

Again, Leites did not do that well in the takedown department. There was a reason why he gave up on the shots.

In a wrestling match, I would pick Georges, but I think you're missing how much of a role Anderson's striking place in initiating the takedown.



> Silva is only more technical as a striker. His grapling is seriously overrated and he is way behind in the wrestling department, a whole lot further than St. Pierre is in the strikign department.


You think Anderson's grappling is overrated? OK.

I thought that for a while. I don't anymore.

The guy out grappled Henderson, Marquardt and Lutter, all of whom would absolutely decimate Georges on the mat. (Georges pure grappling is not good, his athleticism is incredible, but he would get killed at ADCC and, in fact, did get tapped by Leo Santos)

I don't understand why people think Georges is a great grappler. I like B.J. Penn, and respect his jiu-jitsu as much as the next guy, but I think the weight and strength advantage played a huge roll in that fight, and that's an advantage that goes the other way in a fight with Anderson (also, as I alluded to earlier, Anderson does not use the rubber guard, and is more dangerous on the mat because of it).



D.P. said:


> Quoted for a ridiculous amount of truth.


Thanks, man. Appreciate it.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

my point is i dont care about titles being defended. i just want to watch the best fighters fight each other


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I watched the Leites fight. I saw Anderson get taken down by a man with almost zero wrestling.
> 
> GSP would slaughter Silva in the wrestling department, it wouldn't even be fair. You've got a guy who got taken down by Leites vs the guy who is making the best wrestlers in MMA look like children.
> 
> Silva is only more technical as a striker. His grapling is seriously overrated and he is way behind in the wrestling department, a whole lot further than St. Pierre is in the strikign department.



Negative guy, if you'd said anything different I'd knock myself over with a feather!

Anderson Silva could walk on water and you'd mock him for walking too slow!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I was gonna break up your post but there was a lot of font and stuff to deal with, so I'll just do it like this.

Yes, I have seen Thales fight, that is how I came to the conclusion he would get murdered in last nights fights. The guys wrestling is not good at all. GSP isn't better than him, it's a whole different game.

Kos is one of the best wrestlers in the sport, GSP embarassed him. Hughes and Sherk are two of the best wrestlers at their divisions, the fights weren't even close.

Silva has overrated grappling, he subbed a half dead Lutter(I guess that is still fairly impressive), choked out a Dna Henderson who had almost been Ko'd, and is a black belt under the Nogs so people think the is the shit. I don't see Silva subbing GSP at all, no way unless he roughed him up on the feet first.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I was gonna break up your post but there was a lot of font and stuff to deal with, so I'll just do it like this.
> 
> Yes, I have seen Thales fight, that is how I came to the conclusion he would get murdered in last nights fights. The guys wrestling is not good at all. GSP isn't better than him, it's a whole different game.
> 
> ...


Like I said before...Anderson Silva could walk on water and you'd still mock him for walking too slow.

I generally don't read your Anderson Silva related posts because your rants are SOOOOOOO predictable.


----------



## mratch19 (Nov 19, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> GSP has out-wrestled both Fitch and Kos, his cardio is insane, and at 180, Silva would have to cut even more weight, and would thus be fatigued whereas GSP would only have to cut half of the weight he normally cuts.


you do know silva was 182 at the weigh ins right? cutting to 180 would not effect his cardio whats so ever.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

NameThief said:


> I generally don't read your Anderson Silva related posts because your rants are SOOOOOOO predictable.


Soooo.....you are saying you recognize his weaknesses too? Is that how you predict my posts?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

mratch19 said:


> you do know silva was 182 at the weigh ins right? cutting to 180 would not effect his cardio whats so ever.


After a certain percentage, those pounds affect you exponentially. Anderson is bone thin... two additional pounds will take a toll on him. Not a Lutter-toll, but in comparison to GSP, a cardio machine?


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Soooo.....you are saying you recognize his weaknesses too? Is that how you predict my posts?


No, I'm saying that I recognize YOUR weakness...an obsessive dislike of Anderson Silva.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

NameThief said:


> No, I'm saying that I recognize YOUR weakness...an obsessive dislike of Anderson Silva.


Yeah, clearly I obsessively dislike him, thats why I called him the best striker in MMA yesterday.

How would obsessively disliking someone make posts predictable anyway?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Yes, I have seen Thales fight, that is how I came to the conclusion he would get murdered in last nights fights. The guys wrestling is not good at all. GSP isn't better than him, it's a whole different game.


This doesn't answer any of my post. It just answers a claim I clearly made for rhetorical purposes and restates what you already said (and I answered).



> Kos is one of the best wrestlers in the sport, GSP embarassed him. Hughes and Sherk are two of the best wrestlers at their divisions, the fights weren't even close.


GSP embarrassed Kos?

He didn't embarrass Koscheck, just like Anderson Silva didn't embarrass Leites (Leites worked pretty hard to embarrass himself, though, to his credit).

If you're going to talk about a fighter getting embarrassed, let's talk about guys who get controlled and then finished, or just starched making a stupid mistake, like... well... Georges St. Pierre.

Both of the times GSP lost, it's been embarrassing. That's not to say he's not a great fighter, but getting beat in three minutes by Matt Serra is embarrassing.

He may have beaten Koscheck, but that was hardly an embarrassment.



> Silva has overrated grappling, he subbed a half dead Lutter(I guess that is still fairly impressive), choked out a Dna Henderson who had almost been Ko'd, and is a black belt under the Nogs so people think the is the shit. I don't see Silva subbing GSP at all, no way unless he roughed him up on the feet first.


I'm not saying that Anderson would win ADCC (in fact, I'm pretty sure I said he wouldn't). Anderson's grappling is not perfect, but it's a helluva lot better than Georges, especially with the weight advantage factored in.

Anderson stunned Lutter with an upkick and finished with elbows more than the triangle.

He hurt Dan Henderson before finishing with the choke.

He even caught Marquardt a little before he revered him then pounded the crap out of him.

Still, that's good grappling for MMA. It's a style far better suited for the full contact game than Georges' is. He works faster than anyone Georges has ever fought when he's on the mat, and he's much, much bigger than anyone Georges has ever dealt with on the mat.

Frank Trigg, Pete Spratt and Matt Hughes aren't big submission wins. Hughes is an arguable submission fighter, but not in the same way that Lutter and Marquardt are. This is leaving aside the fact that I would take Henderson over Koscheck any day of the week in a wrestling match.

The quality of the guys Anderson's tapped is far higher, as have been his performances against them.

Oh, and you can break my posts up however you want.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> How would obsessively disliking someone make posts predictable anyway?


I'll give you some time to think about it ... eventually I know you'll figure it out.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Did you watch the Leites fight?
> 
> Did you watch the Marquardt fight?


So Leites has good wrestling? No, but he still took Silva down 2 or 3 times in the first 2 rounds. 

Yeah that switch on Nate was nice but he did get taken down before. 

Silva's wrestling is average, decent at best. 



> His takedown defense is not 100%, it's not the same as Chuck's was when he was in his prime, but against a guy coming up a weightclass, I'm sure he'd be just fine defending the shot.
> 
> Frankly, GSP's takedowns are good, but they're not world class. And GSP has never shot on a guy he's been afraid to come in on the way he's going to be when he fights Anderson.


You're clearly underrating GSP's wrestling. It's one of if not the best in MMA and everybody but you, acknowledges it. Hell, he out-wrestled a whole division stacked with very good wrestlers. His TDs aren't just "good", they're amazing. 



> Anderson's height and reach advantage will increase the distance GSP has to shoot from, and that's going to be a problem all by itself.


How does the height advantage come to play in Silva's ability to defend the TDs? I'd actually say it doesn't help him at all. 

The reach difference between the 2 is only 1.25", 77.5" vs. 76". The reason is GSP's much broader than Silva. 

The only significant size advantage for Silva resides in his longer legs. 



> GSP isn't going to posture inside of Anderson's guard. No one does. *You know why?
> 
> They get kicked in the face.*


When was the last time Silva threw an upkick to an opponent in his guard? He's been DQ'd because of it in the past and he's now more hesitant to use them. 



> Georges knows that. He's going to look to pass.
> 
> Anderson's escapes are good because he forces the scramble by using the upkicks and forcing the opponent to stand outside of the guard or work for a sloppy pass.
> 
> ...


What?? Sorry but that's so wrong. He passed BJ's guard 7 or 8 times in 2 rounds at will, like it was nothing. His passing ability is one of the best in the UFC and in MMA. He can pass quickly by pressing on his opponents leg as soon as it hits the ground. 

If an out of shape Travis Lutter can mount Silva, GSP can pass his guard (understatement).



> Anything can happen in MMA, but most things don't happen.
> 
> I'd rather see Anderson move up to 205 and fight Forrest Griffin or Shogun or Rampage than see this fight, and the reason is simple.
> 
> ...


What else does he need to do??  

If he beats Alves, he pretty much cleared out his division (until other contenders emerge).

Sorry but 2 showboating and dancing performances back to back against 2 above average opponents does NOT make you more dominant than GSP at WW. 



> A drop down to fight a lighter guy, which is what Anderson would be doing, does not need to be justified. Any fighter can go lighter without giving a reason. There has to be a real reason to come up a weightclass, and I don't think that, reasonably, that exists with Georges.


A 200-205 lbs GSP would give Silva a tough challenge, if not his first loss in the UFC because of how they match-up, not the K-1 fighters wannabees at LHW who play right into Anderson's strength. 



> If Anderson were the smaller guy, with a record for the most consecutive wins and tied for the record for most consecutive title wins, coming up to fight in the weight class above him, against a guy who was in his early days as champion, I'd be all for that, but it's simply not the case.
> 
> The dominant, technical fighter should be the little guy.
> 
> *Frankly, I think it's clear (at least in my opinion) that Anderson is the more technical fighter.*


Yes on the feet but GSP's grappling outclasses Anderson's.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

IronMan said:


> This doesn't answer any of my post. It just answers a claim I clearly made for rhetorical purposes and restates what you already said (and I answered).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir, you have the fastest typing fingers and reasoning mind on this forum. :thumb02:


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I was gonna break up your post but there was a lot of font and stuff to deal with, so I'll just do it like this.
> 
> Yes, I have seen Thales fight, that is how I came to the conclusion he would get murdered in last nights fights. The guys wrestling is not good at all. GSP isn't better than him, it's a whole different game.
> 
> ...


jesus ...i dont know what to think ..i actually gotta agree to this .i think silvas ground game is overated and if it does go to the ground , i think gsp would feed anderson his lunch . the stand up i think could go either way , but a slight advantage to silva on his feet ..gsp could be the guy that ends silvas streak , if he comes in like he did against penn .


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

That makes no sense, we are talking about wrestling here. Not exactly a "FINISH HIM" type of fighting style. GSP took Kos down at will and stuffed his takedowns like they were nothing. Thats embarassing. Getting dominated for 15 minutes at your own game, when you are supposed to be the best in the business at your weight isn't embarassing?

I see what you are saying about Silva, I still just don't see him submitting GSP, not unless he almost finish him with strikes first.

The reach I see as a problem, the size not so much. GSP isn't probably that less strong than Silva.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

BJ has outstanding TDD and GSP out-wrestled him too, took him down at will in both fights. Fitch and Trigg have good wrestling, Sherk, Kos and Hughes great wrestling. Common man, and you're trying to make an argument for Tales frikkin Leithes' wrestling?

GSP's been tapped at the ADCC 4 years ago? He's been embarassed by Serra and Hughes? Guess what Anderson's been embarassed by Takase, Chonan and Travis Lutter. But it doesn't matter, fighters improve their skills and GSP has become a monster since after the Serra loss and keeps improving at a phenomenal rate while Silva has been putting 2 of the most awkward performances in the UFC back to back. 

Lol @ Silva out grappling Lutter...


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> That makes no sense, we are talking about wrestling here. Not exactly a "FINISH HIM" type of fighting style. GSP took Kos down at will and stuffed his takedowns like they were nothing. Thats embarassing. Getting dominated for 15 minutes at your own game, when you are supposed to be the best in the business at your weight isn't embarassing?


I was talking about the fight in general.

Kos got out-wrestled. I see being embarrassed in a totally different way.

Still, GSP outwrestled Kos for the same reason Anderson out-jiu-jitsu Lutter, because MMA is not wrestling.

You really think Georges would have beaten Koscheck in a wrestling match? (not like it matters)

Anderson's reach is going to be the biggest problem for GSP's striking, anyway. I don't see GSP getting inside, and if he tries, I see him getting smashed.



> I see what you are saying about Silva, I still just don't see him submitting GSP, not unless he almost finish him with strikes first.


I don't see him submitting GSP either. I see him knocking GSP out before the fight even gets to the ground, because Georges won't be able to take it there.

That has been my point.

Also, to illustrate a difference between pure styles and full contact.



> The reach I see as a problem, the size not so much. GSP isn't probably that less strong than Silva.


Anderson is physically larger than GSP. That's a big advantage, whatever the scales might seem to indicate.

Georges is a big welterweight. Anderson is a big middleweight.

The question is: Is Georges so big that he would be a big middleweight if he came up regularly?

The answer is: No.

The really big middleweights (Franklin and Henderson and Marquardt) are a lot bigger.

The reach is a serious problem, because of how good Anderson striking is. It's tough to fight a guy when you have the same reach and he's the best striker in the world (ask Thales Leites). Imagine fighting a striker who's the best in the world when he's also four inches taller than you. Not good times.

Georges isn't going to be able to get inside, because Anderson Silva is... well... Anderson Silva. Georges isn't going to be able to shoot because not only is Anderson the level of striker that he is, but because he's going to be forced to the outside by a sizable reach disadvantage.

I just don't see how he's going to close the distance when he has to get around those limbs, especially if he has trouble getting the confidence to mix it up. The problem is (and I think I said this already) if that confidence is there, he's screwed anyway.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

It doens't matter, but I don't see how you can say KOS wasn't embarassed. Getting dominated like that is a way bigger affront to your supposed skills than getting rocked and finished Like GSP did agaisnt Serra. 

Size isn't everything. From what I have seen GSP has a much more comprehensive S&C program than Silva and cleatly puts a lot more time into it. Even at their current sizes I would say GSP is significantly stronger.

I don't really have any argument about the reach thing. I just don't see it stopping GSP. I definitely don't see GSP getting KO'd on without getting it to the ground.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Leithes, a far less explosive and skilled wrestler than GSP didn't eat one shot while trying to TD Silva. But for some reason GSP will get destroyed doing it :sarcastic12:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> It doens't matter, but I don't see how you can say KOS wasn't embarassed. Getting dominated like that is a way bigger affront to your supposed skills than getting rocked and finished Like GSP did agaisnt Serra.


You're missing the issue, which is that Georges couldn't finish. That's my main point.

I understand what you mean about the wrestling, but it doesn't mean as much when Georges isn't stopping him. Especially not when Anderson canned an Olympian in two rounds.



> Size isn't everything. From what I have seen GSP has a much more comprehensive S&C program than Silva and cleatly puts a lot more time into it. Even at their current sizes I would say GSP is significantly stronger.


I don't know what you're judging that on. I know very little about Anderson's conditioning program, so I'm not going to pretend like I do.

I'm judging based on how they perform, and Anderson has physically (and technically) controlled much bigger fighters than Georges has.

Is that to say Georges can't control Henderson and Franklin and Marquardt? Maybe he can, but I don't think he will. I think that all of those guys (and Anderson) are bigger.

I only retorted the size issue because you brought up that there's a difference in height but not a difference in strength.



> I don't really have any argument about the reach thing. I just don't see it stopping GSP. I definitely don't see GSP getting KO'd on without getting it to the ground.


That may be. I just don't see him getting around it.

The way Anderson moves is frustrating to guys with the same reach. I see a guy with a four inch height advantage and that seems like a problem for me.

Georges is quick, maybe he can work around it, but, again, I've never seen Georges attempt to deal with that kind of reach (and certainly not while also dealing with that kind of striker).


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Gsp may have the wrestling of the two on lock but when has Silva looked like a bitch on his back? Gsp cant grease up enough to avoid Silva's lanky legs. Silva would mos def win that fight . I think that swhy Dana is so against it.. Why cash out the fame of one champ to build up another when he has the mystery of them both without the bout.. Im pretty sure the whole Penn vs gsp has put a damper on the multiweight champs for the ufc for a while..


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Dana is against it? Watch the post fight conference on ufc.com (full version) and you'll realize how wrong this statement is. I'm not even gonna argue with your other points.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Silva doesn't have a great takedown defense, and GSP has something like an 80% takedown rate.
> 
> Silva is great escaping from the bottom when the top practitioner is attempting to control or submit him. GSP has great posture and powerful shots from inside the guard. This should negate Silva's ability to escape.
> 
> ...


I would like to see it. I definitely think GSP has a good chance.

I disagree though, I don't see him taking a knee. Leites shot in on Silva a ton of times, and Silva couldn't land a knee on him. No way that will happen to the best wrestler in the UFC.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

GSP might be able to beat Silva the only way to find out is to make the match and see who is the number 1 p4p in the UFC.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Dana is against it? Watch the post fight conference on ufc.com (full version) and you'll realize how wrong this statement is. I'm not even gonna argue with your other points.


I didnt catch the comments from the post fight .. So if Im wrong my bad.. I jus remember him saying its not gonna happen around the time of Penn.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I would want to see GSP and Penn again but like next year or two.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> I would want to see GSP and Penn again but like next year or two.


Same here but only after some dominating defenses by both.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah I like them both equally. Shocking I know barely anyone likes them both, but I do and a rematch would be cool this time with no smacktalking and insults from either side.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah Dana repeated several times during the conference: if GPS beats Alves, then they could fight at 185 or at a catch weight, maybe in December and/or in Toronto (if MMA gets sanctioned in Ontario by then). I highly doubt it would be a title fight though but we'll see..


----------



## Piros (Feb 1, 2009)

The people putting down GSP are the same people that say hes gonna lose everytime he fights, fight penn again? why so we can watch him get owned again, the 185 division is crap, the competition at 170 is heads above 185 and GSP has beat them all. I dont see what alves will do when he could not defend against fitch, GSP will take him down and beat him like a school girl. Silva needs to fight GSP or move to 205 and fight some guys that can actually fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

They would have to do it at catchweight to give GSP any chance of winning which is absurd since he can make weight. GSP can't finish Silva so basically he would have to go 5 full rounds being aggressive without getting caught to win. Not going to happen. He will eat a knee at some point shooting in or get his head taken off trying to engage to setup the shot. There is a big difference between controlling a fighter at 170 and a guy who can make 205 also GSP couldn't sub Kos he isn't subbing Silva.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Silva would descimate GSP on his feet, we've all seen how tentative GSP is standing these days. So he'll rely soley on his wrestling/GnP if he can get inside for the shot. Once he's on the ground Silva will go straight for the body triangle which will nullify any of GSP's advantage there.

Silva by TKO in the 3rd.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

If Silva fights GSP the way he "fought" Leitas I think he will be very successful.

punishing leg and knee kicks in rounds 1-3 to nullify GSP's takedowns and picking him apart standing for a UD.

I don't get the part about Silva having poor td defence? From what I've observed its ******* top notch.


----------



## chuckstillrocks (Oct 28, 2007)

I See Silva as being bored and ready to just unleash whenever he gets challenged. GSP is great but I think silva would destroy him because he WOULD see him as a challenge. Like all fighters he will fall from the top but right now he made his last fight look like an instructor puting on a clinic of how not to take damage. He really wasn't trying at all in my opinion.


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

i cant wait for this fight to happen. GSP will win


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

*a.silva vs gsp*

if this fight were to happen next year assuming both men get passed a few opponents first , who do you see taking it and why ?


....i voted gsp by split descision because i think hes more dominant in take downs than silva is in stand up ....i see gsp possibly outworking silva through wrestling enough to earn a split d . your thoughts ?


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

mountainous tigers roam in mars gas stations for donuts


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

If GSP avoids the clinch he'd take it on a split decision, Silva would win one round.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I think GSP would win the sane way he did to Alves, Fitch and Penn... Using superior wrestling and controlling Silva on the ground. Like Hendo did the first round of their fight.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

hellholming said:


> I think GSP would win the sane way he did to Alves, Fitch and Penn... Using superior wrestling and controlling Silva on the ground. Like Hendo did the first round of their fight.


i think silva would have too much size along with skill on the ground for this to work... and it would have to get to the gound without gsp getting a KO (even tho he is great sytanding) i think ppl are looking at silva not finising his last 2 fights and forgetting what a beast he is

in the end i put this 60/40 for silva


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

jack meoff said:


> if this fight were to happen next year assuming both men get passed a few opponents first , who do you see taking it and why ?
> 
> 
> ....i voted gsp by split descision because i think hes more dominant in take downs than silva is in stand up ....i see gsp possibly outworking silva through wrestling enough to earn a split d . your thoughts ?


This is a GSP fanboy site...the outcome should have been predictable to you even before the first response. Anderson scares GSP fanboys when he wrecks his division but GSP inspires their nut-popping when he bullies everyone in his own division.

Had you asked about GSP vs a grizzly, most would have given it to GSP via mauling. :happy02:

You ask "what do you think would happen?" and they'll answer "what do I pray would happen?".


----------



## joeyp978 (Jul 15, 2009)

lolll. GSP by vaseline....

honestly, I think anderson would win by either KO or TKO, those knees are just disgusting, i dont think gsp would be able to handle them.


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

HeelHooker said:


> This is a GSP fanboy site...the outcome should have been predictable to you even before the first response. Anderson scares GSP fanboys when he wrecks his division but GSP inspires their nut-popping when he bullies everyone in his own division.
> 
> Had you asked about GSP vs a grizzly, most would have given it to GSP via mauling. :happy02:
> 
> You ask "what do you think would happen?" and they'll answer "what do I pray would happen?".


not as bad as the shogun blind heroworship for koing two 40 year olds , losing to his only top 5 challenge in forrest , and still getting the title shot and will destroy lyoto ...lololol...or the wwe crowd loving that steroid abusing shaved ape .i wont even dare mention fedor/asilva/machida ....its not just a blind gsp fanclub , theres blind fans of alot of fighters ..im a rampage worshipper myself .:thumb02:raise01:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I see this going similarly to Silva vs. Henderson. 

Henderson hits harder, has fantastic wrestling, and is far stronger than GSP, and he got handled by Anderson. 

Unless GSP could put on a ton of muscle and cut as much as silva, he pretty much has little chance IMO.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

hellholming said:


> I think GSP would win the sane way he did to Alves, Fitch and Penn... Using superior wrestling and controlling Silva on the ground. Like Hendo did the first round of their fight.


Same pick, same reason. Lutter was doing a very good job until Silva out worked him.


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I see this going similarly to Silva vs. Henderson.
> 
> Henderson hits harder, has fantastic wrestling, and is far stronger than GSP, and he got handled by Anderson.
> 
> Unless GSP could put on a ton of muscle and cut as much as silva, he pretty much has little chance IMO.


your definitely right on him needing more muscle mass for that matchup to be effective . i believe even george himself has gone on record of saying hed need time to do so (i believe i read an article that he would want to be 200 before the cut ) . but i think if he did , hed be every bit as physically strong as anderson .i see it as simply slight edge to silva on feet , slight edge for gsp in the wrestling game , both are equal jits guys ..ill stand by my original call and say george takes a split descision .


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

GSP by submission round 3.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

GSP couldn't stand with Andrson, there's really no way at all he can eat those vicious muay thai knees over and over again. That being said chances are GSP would try getting on top of Silva right away, GSP has never faced a BJJ magician like Silva, not to mention Silva's height advantage. Silva would most likely be able to get it back to his feet. GSP doesn't match up with Silva.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

joeyp978 said:


> lolll. GSP by vaseline....
> 
> honestly, I think anderson would win by either KO or TKO, those knees are just disgusting, i dont think gsp would be able to handle them.


I don't know if you'd want to be in a clinch on one leg with a guy who's the best TD artist in the world. I don't know if Silva's clinch would work for him as much in this match. 

I guess it boils down to if GSP can close the distance safely. I absolutely do not think Silva will be bigger than GSP in this fight though. GSP has said before that if he takes this fight, it's to win it, and he's going to take his time and really get bigger.

Keep in mind, Thiago is considered an amazing striker and DW said he was 200lbs during the fight, and GSP manhandled him. If GSP decides to gain size and muscle for the Silva fight, I'm sure it won't come down Silva's size.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Sterl said:


> Alves is not Anderson Silva, I'm confident Anderson would watch that fight and understand what to do to prevent being destroyed.


Keep in mind, Alves also had a "plan" on what to do to prevent the take-downs.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Alves is not Anderson Silva, I'm confident Anderson would watch that fight and understand what to do to prevent being destroyed.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Time-traveller strikes again! 3X


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Only a slight edge to anderson in striking?!? Wow, GSP's standup is highly overrated.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Only a slight edge to anderson in striking?!? Wow, GSP's standup is highly overrated.


Agreed that Anderson's striking is on a different level from GSP's. But, and this is a big but, you absolutely CANNOT be careless in any striking you do against GSP, because he will take you down and break your rhythm if you are. 

Comparing Silva's striking to GSP's take downs... I'd give the edge to GSP's take downs trumping Silva's striking. It's hard to call though. If he hadn't pulled his groin in the last fight and we saw a vicious submission or GnP, a lot of people here would have different opinions on the potential outcome of this "superfight."


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

hellholming said:


> I think GSP would win the sane way he did to Alves, Fitch and Penn... Using superior wrestling and controlling Silva on the ground. Like Hendo did the first round of their fight.


^ :thumbsup:


----------



## CaseyBeast (Dec 3, 2009)

who else thinks this would be an awesome match up if gsp went upto middleweight for this fight.
i think it would be great and gsp if ne1 right now would have a great chance at him and maybe drop him

UFC make it happen!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I know you're new but...



:sarcastic07:


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

gsp drop anderson silva? yeah right, if he did win itd be UD


----------



## CaseyBeast (Dec 3, 2009)

i think you guys are just stuck on his hype of him being the "best" if you look at GSP's style i think he could do it.
just my opinion though.id put 50$USD on gsp tho


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_I am with you CaseyBeast 

I still wanna see this dream fight! GSP is the only one except of Brock, Lyoto, Rua and Fedor who actually have a chance of beating him right now. Both fighter's are in there prime and i am very confident, that GSP can give Silva a lot of trouble in a Ground fight. :thumbsup: Silva has only 3 fight's left..one of them has to be against GSP!

Dana please make it happen next year please ray02:_


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

GSP would beat silva, im sure of it.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I would like to see this fight as well, but I really doubt GSP would try and stand with A. Silva. Hell, he avoided Thiago Alves' standup game like the plague, and Silva is on another level compared to Alves. 

GSP would go for a takedown and try to GnP. 

Silva would pick GSP apart standing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that GSP has the best wrestling in all of MMA. Wrestling is also Anderson's weak spot. GSP is also extremely good at avoiding submissions now. So I am very interested by this potential matchup. I'm not sure how likely it is to happen. GSP hasn't really showed too much motivation in a move in weight classes.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

So you guys think GSP would also beat Dan Henderson?

I doubt that.


This wouldn't even be a fight. GSP is good, but this fight is like GSP vs BJ. Just different leagues.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't even want to think about what will happen... I just want to see these guys fight each other. Two legends of the sport in their prime, or near prime, of their career. It'd be sick.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

A Silva would tear GSP apart.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

evzbc said:


> *So you guys think GSP would also beat Dan Henderson?*


Where did you get that?


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

CaseyBeast said:


> who else thinks this would be an awesome match up if gsp went upto middleweight for this fight.


Nobody does. You're the only one. None of us have ever even considered that matchup, let alone spoken of it. EVER.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

silva walks around at 220lbs and comfortably fights at LHW, gsp walks around at 185lb. also silva has stand up on another level. I think silva takes this all day every day and twice on sundays


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> I would like to see this fight as well, but I really doubt GSP would try and stand with A. Silva. Hell, he avoided Thiago Alves' standup game like the plague, and Silva is on another level compared to Alves.
> 
> GSP would go for a takedown and try to GnP.
> 
> Silva would pick GSP apart standing.


This fight would go to the ground ASAP, considering GSP's approach in recent fights. 

I'd love to watch him bust out Kyokushin standup on Silva. Not that he would, in light of Davisty's post, but it'd be awesome to see.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

evzbc said:


> So you guys think GSP would also beat Dan Henderson?
> 
> I doubt that.
> 
> ...


I think you mean different weight classes


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Nobody does. You're the only one. None of us have ever even considered that matchup, let alone spoken of it. EVER.


Dude he is new, give him a break. You can't expect the people who sign up here to go back and read every thread ever made. You didn't have to click the link.

And it is also nice to see how opinions change as fighters fight more and more. GSP has showed that he is arguably the best wrestler in mma. Anderson Silva has further proven his dominance in the striking department. It would be insane! Probably the best selling ppv ever potentially.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> I know you're new but...
> 
> 
> 
> :sarcastic07:


Im so glad this comment made #2!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Dude he is new, give him a break. You can't expect the people who sign up here to go back and read every thread ever made. You didn't have to click the link.
> 
> And it is also nice to see how opinions change as fighters fight more and more. GSP has showed that he is arguably the best wrestler in mma. Anderson Silva has further proven his dominance in the striking department. It would be insane! Probably the best selling ppv ever potentially.


Agreed. Yeah, we, as long time fans and MMAforum.com members, see the same questions over and over again over the years. However, we were new once too and probably asked a few "stupid" questions, or questions that had already been asked many times. 

I for one don't appreciate people giving sh** to the new guys for bringing legitimate, albeit repeated, topics. We are not shitdog, elitist pricks.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

This fight needs to happen, tho it has the potential to be a 5 round lay and pray matchup much like alvis be good tho


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I love both of these fighters but I dont want to see either of them lose


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

As some have already said, been brought up numerous times on these forums but the question is still out there as to who would wins and it at least shows the matchmakers that people out there are still interested in this fight. Personally, I must see this fight before Anderson retires. I would be crushed if GSP got "Forrest Griffin'd" but I have higher hopes for him. I think GSP, after making a gradual transition to MW and packing on a healthy amount of weight could very well take the fight down and control Silva there, and maybe even finish him. I wouldn't recommend his usual strategy of wearing the striker down then standing with them though. I don't think its a very good idea to stand with Silva at any point in a fight TBH. Unfortunately, I think that by the time GSP becomes a natural MW, Silva will have already retired...


----------



## rushStPierre (Nov 22, 2009)

id pick GSP to win this fight, like i would literally bet money.

he is just the perfect matchup for anderson silva. GSP's striking ability is incredibly underrated. dont forget he knocked alves down twice in their match. even so, GSP is intelligent enough to not be baited into a striking match with anderson. the closest weve seen give problems to silva was hendo when he had him on the ground and thats exactly where GSP will send him. 

Dana White saying that after the Spider/Griffin match anderson is too big for GSP should be disproven after the way GSP mauled thiago alves who on fight night was wayy bigger.

MAKE IT HAPPEN DANA!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Agreed. Yeah, we, as long time fans and MMAforum.com members, see the same questions over and over again over the years. However, we were new once too and probably asked a few "stupid" questions, or questions that had already been asked many times.
> 
> I for one don't appreciate people giving sh** to the new guys for bringing legitimate, albeit repeated, topics. We are not shitdog, elitist pricks.


Exactly! For this community to grow, we need to make our newcomers feel welcome. Not scared to post for fear of being made look stupid by having their threads filled with sarcastic remarks.



Toroian said:


> This fight needs to happen, tho it has the potential to be a 5 round lay and pray matchup much like alvis be good tho


I didn't think the Alves fight was a complete LnP. I thought that GSP worked and did a lot of damage. He made a mess of Alves' face that's for sure. He also did well in the stand-up before taking Alves down. GSP did a tremendous job keeping Alves guessing.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Exactly! For this community to grow, we need to make our newcomers feel welcome. Not scared to post for fear of being made look stupid by having their threads filled with sarcastic remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think the Alves fight was a complete LnP. I thought that GSP worked and did a lot of damage. He made a mess of Alves' face that's for sure. He also did well in the stand-up before taking Alves down. GSP did a tremendous job keeping Alves guessing.


That's why we try to keep pointless elitist attitudes to a minimum.


----------



## Amitheone (Apr 11, 2010)

*Throw Silva in..*

with GSP.. NOW! I want to see Silva try and clown around with GSP. I dare him. When silva sticks that big head and lips of his out, he's going to go down to the floor instantly. He won't have any option but to tap. Thx


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm going to turn a blind eye to this post, seeing as it's your first and makes no sense whatsoever. 

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Would the UFC Welterweight Title be on the line though?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Indestructibl3 said:


> I'm going to turn a blind eye to this post, seeing as it's your first and makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.


It makes perfect sense (except for the tap out part, replace with TKO due to GnP) ... the only reason you disregard it is the "1 post" tag of the OP.

Anderson's style can only be countered by wrestling, as shown to small degrees by Hendo and Lutter as long as they chose to wrestle instead of strike. GSP has the best MMA wrestling in the world. Period. 

Anderson has acted like a complete tool with his tantrum ... yes Maia didn't belong in there with him, but that doesn't excuse his behaviour. I echo the OP in the sentiment that they should give him GSP who has a good chance of smashing his ego right into the mat. 

Heck GSP wants it, Anderson wants it, the fans want it, both of them are bored as **** in their current divisions. WHAT THE HELL IS DANA'S PROBLEM?


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

*The time is now: GSP vs A. Silva*

Let's be honest here, there's not too many high caliber opponents for these two guys out there. Let's have them fight each other. I was opposed to this idea until now. They are both in their prime. Let's do it now Dana before they get too old and use that as an excuse (the loser).


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

If GSP cant finish Hardy on the ground he aint finishing Silva...If anything was shown from that last fight is that Silva has awesome takedown defence.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> If GSP cant finish Hardy on the ground he aint finishing Silva...If anything was shown from that last fight is that Silva has awesome takedown defence.


Yeah against a dude who's idea of a takedown is bumbling in to reach, flopping around and grabbing for anything, then leaning back. Maia's takedowns suck, his standup is TERRIBLE ... this fight was destined to turn out the way it did. This one trick pony did not have what is needed to threaten silva.

Against the only real wrestler he fought (Hendo), Anderson got taken down and held there. With ease.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> If GSP cant finish Hardy on the ground he aint finishing Silva...If anything was shown from that last fight is that Silva has awesome takedown defence.


How long have you been watching either fighter let alone MMA. The guy above basically summed it up. It has been known for a long time that Maia's standup is horrible and his takedowns are weak, once he is actually on the ground though... he is really good. Maia was basically suicide bombing at Silva's legs... I dont know where he was taught that...but that is just plain ridiculous, you cant even compare GSPs takedowns to Maias.

Silva has been taken down by good wrestlers before and GSP is better then them, the problem is can GSP avoid submissions which he is very good at.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

neoseeker said:


> Let's be honest here, there's not too many high caliber opponents for these two guys out there. Let's have them fight each other. I was opposed to this idea until now. They are both in their prime. Let's do it now Dana before they get too old and use that as an excuse (the loser).


I think the time is not now. After last nights joke of a fight, making the Silva/St Pierre fight would be playing right into his hands. He does not deserve that fight at this point in time imo. Offer him a title fight with his buddy Machida, and when he refuses the fight...fine his ass or drop him. 

Silva, as good as he is, and he IS damned good, does not have own, run, manage, or in any other way direct the business model of the UFC. He WORKS FOR the UFC. They are his EMPLOYER. THEY pay his bills and feed his family.

If he is not satisfied with his lot in life as the UFC's MW Champ...or what opponents they put in front of him, then I say he should resign, vacate his belt, pay his (probable) massive fines for breaking his contract with his EMPLOYER and go find some fights with Strikeforce facing their lists of UFC has beens.

He speaks a bunch about respect and humility but he has not shown it of late.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

The thing is though, Silva was just as happy retiring soon but the UFC convinced him to stay for super fights and whatnot. They are wasting his fights left on his contract for people like Maia who dont even deserve to be in with him. Instead of giving him Maia who didnt even deserve a title fight vs anyone seeing how he got KTFO by Marquardt and only won once vs nobody top ranked.

You give Silva somebody from the LHW division. The problem that seems to happen with Silva is that unless its a top fighter, he doesnt look motivated to fight. All of his lackluster fights were against opponents who didnt deserve to have that chance to begin with.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know what. The more we talk about this I think the more Dana/UFC should put this on sooner. The admins should create a poll like this one. It's hilarious...

What should Anderson's punishment be...and it lists all the top contenders...lolz. Notice how Brock is 1st roflz...then GSP second. 
http://www.lowkick.com/UFC/Daily-Po...Silvas-punishment-for-the-UFC-112-circus-7146

SIK CHAEL SONNEN ON "THE SPIDER" FOR UFC 115 OR 117. My advice to Chael is to be careful what he asks for...


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

NavyChief said:


> I think the time is not now. After last nights joke of a fight, making the Silva/St Pierre fight would be playing right into his hands. He does not deserve that fight at this point in time imo. Offer him a title fight with his buddy Machida, and when he refuses the fight...fine his ass or drop him.
> 
> Silva, as good as he is, and he IS damned good, does not have own, run, manage, or in any other way direct the business model of the UFC. He WORKS FOR the UFC. They are his EMPLOYER. THEY pay his bills and feed his family.
> 
> ...


I'm sooo glad your not in charge of the UFC...The UFC has a fighter in Silva willing to go fight in 4 different weight classes. He's 11-0 with 8 stoppages in the ufc and you want to cut him...:confused05:...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Maia has never had any promblems getting anyone to the ground before.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

GSP is the biggest challenege for him! Thats a fact! 
It's just uncommen that this time it is a weight class lower, thats all. That doesn't mean GSP isn't the biggest challenge just because he is a little lighter.

People are so affected my weight classes..:confused05: Skill is what matters, not weight!


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

As Dana White has quoted: Anderson Silva doesn't deserve to fight GSP. So that def postpones this fight for a while.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Check this article out on who he should face in the HW. 

Pretty funny actually...

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...son-silva-defeat-the-top-5-heavyweight#page/2


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> GSP is the biggest challenege for him! Thats a fact!
> It's just uncommen that this time it is a weight class lower, thats all. That doesn't mean GSP isn't the biggest challenge just because he is a little lighter.
> 
> People are so affected my weight classes..:confused05: Skill is what matters, not weight!


You best be trolling.

Or at least tell me how you see it playing out in your head, because I can't see GSP man-handling Silva on the ground the way he does his other opponents.

Otherwise, I believe Silva's biggest test may lie in the HW division.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Check this article out on who he should face in the HW.
> 
> Pretty funny actually...
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...son-silva-defeat-the-top-5-heavyweight#page/2


I mean what is this? What are ppl thinking?? 
Of course he can not compete against a 300lbs monster with some of the best Wrestling skills in MMA. It makes zero sense to let him fight such a guy. 

All the others Frank Mir, JDS, Kongo woudl all lose in a striking match. Cain would outwrestle him, Carwin as well. It makes zero sense to give him a huge Wrestler! Those fights wouldn't be interesting for th public. And all the others don't stand a chance against him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> I mean what is this? What are ppl thinking??
> Of course he can not compete against a 300lbs monster with some of the best Wrestling skills in MMA. It makes zero sense to let him fight such a guy.
> 
> All the others Frank Mir, JDS, Kongo woudl all lose in a striking match. Cain would outwrestle him, Carwin as well. It makes zero sense to give him a huge Wrestler! Those fights wouldn't be interesting for th public. And all the others don't stand a chance against him.


Fact is that's how good he is for writers/fans to be even discussing that...hehe. He's truly a once in a life time athlete.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Fact is that's how good he is for writers/fans to be even discussing that...hehe. He's truly a once in a life time athlete.


Thats true, he is god! 

But the only fighter from the lighter devisions, who can truly challenge Brock is Lyoto Machida in my mind. If Silva had the same TDD, I would say let's do this fight.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

lol he wil knock em all out except maybe for brock lesnar coz he is just too huge for him


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Did not know that Dana said he does not deserve GSP. WTF, who the hell does, the man is 11-0 with 8 stops (thanks The Ninja). He is willing to move down to fight that coward, does GSP have some pictures of Dana in questionable actions?? What has GSP done to deserve AS? AS wants the fight, all the fans want the fight, there are 2 men who do not want the fight obviously and now that AS is willing to go anorexic to beat Dana's love muffin its Dana that has to come up with the excuses, its just pathetic.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

neoseeker said:


> Let's be honest here, there's not too many high caliber opponents for these two guys out there. Let's have them fight each other. I was opposed to this idea until now. They are both in their prime. Let's do it now Dana before they get too old and use that as an excuse (the loser).


I think this match has to happen a.s.a.p, Maia was totally outclassed by Anderson standing so was unable to use striking to get hold of Anderson to be able to use his undoubted sub game. G.s.p I feel hasn't enough standup to beat Silva, but has at least enough to be able to survive/ use it to get a hold of Anderson, use his wrestling advantage and make it competitive with his sub offence. The only other fights i'm interested in seeing for Anderson at the moment, are all lhw with Chuck,Rapage, Rashad,shougun, machida(if willing to fight team mates) with the exception of Wanderlei at mw, people who give him some danger standing.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Amitheone said:


> with GSP.. NOW! I want to see Silva try and clown around with GSP. I dare him. When silva sticks that big head and lips of his out, he's going to go down to the floor instantly. He won't have any option but to tap. Thx


I don't see Anderson doing this to G.s.p, the only times Anderson has done this on a big scale like this was against Leites who didn't want to be in the fight, and Maia whose striking ability Anderson had no respect for what so ever. I think if he fights G.s.p he would be a lot more humble as G.s.p would actually offer Anderson a challenge.


----------



## MMA4Lyfe (May 3, 2010)

*Silva Vs Pierre*

I know that after Silvas terrible performance at UFC 112 Dana White will not let him drop in weight class to face Georges St. Pierre.
but if he had faced St. Pierre who do you think would win?

I'd be pulling for St. Pierre.


----------



## KevinLee (Dec 31, 2006)

MMA4Lyfe said:


> I know that after Silvas terrible performance at UFC 112 Dana White will not let him drop in weight class to face Georges St. Pierre.
> but if he had faced St. Pierre who do you think would win?
> 
> I'd be pulling for St. Pierre.


Welcome to the forum. You should try the search function. I believe there are one or two threads on this topic.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

There has been tons of discussion over this after GSPs fight and after Silva's. So you should use the search function and see what people have said in those. but all in all, welcome.


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

*Silva vs. GSP which weightclass would you like to see it in?*

This fight is obviously going to happen at some point even though Dana White says it won't, it would put too many fans in seats to pass it up.

Which weight class would you like to see it in?

Personally I would like to see it as a welterweight bout, or even a light weight if anderson can cut that much. The reason being is because it would dehydrate silva giving GSP a fair shot at the match.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

At a catchweight simply because it seems like a more fair option, and then there can be no excuses of dropping down a class or moving up. Catchweight is the easiest I think.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

180, that way no titles will be on the line, and Silva won't have to cut too much more.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> This fight is obviously going to happen at some point even though Dana White says it won't, it would put too many fans in seats to pass it up.
> 
> Which weight class would you like to see it in?
> 
> Personally I would like to see it as a welterweight bout, or even a light weight if anderson can cut that much. The reason being is because it would dehydrate silva giving GSP a fair shot at the match.


LOL, ya put one guy at a disavantage because the other guy totally isnt almost as big. middleweight, andy cuts from 205 +, GSP is going into fights 190 or so, why the heck not?


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

Syxx Paq said:


> LOL, ya put one guy at a disavantage because the other guy totally isnt almost as big. middleweight, andy cuts from 205 +, GSP is going into fights 190 or so, why the heck not?


not the brightest idea, I do not watch religiously, I know enough to make smalltalk at the bar.

WW, LW is a doub idea I admit.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I would say MW. Like Silva moved to LHW, GSP should move to MW. GSP cuts to make 170 from 190 or so anyway, so he should have no problem fighting at 185 either. You've got guys in the HW division weighing 230 fighting the likes of 250-265 beasts, if you think it's unfair for GSP to be fighting against Silva because of a slight weight advantage you better throw in that the HW division needs a superheavyweight division otherwise you're full of crap. On top of that, it's not like Silva would use that weight advantage to control GSP on the ground, or on the cage, Silva is a striker lol


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

If Silva can defend his belt against Sonnen and Vitor make the fight at MW so GSP can go for the second belt, if he can't defend his belt pre-GSP have him drop down to WW. No catchweight, I want 5 round fight so one of the belts has to be on the line.


----------



## Hector Lombard (Jun 1, 2010)

Same here....5 rounds at 185 or nothing.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

it wont happen, but it should be at a catchweight. unfotunately that might make it so silva tries out some more dancing moves so that gsp cant take him down. on the bright side, its been a while since gsp break danced so that dance competito-i mean fight could be exciting.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Hector Lombard said:


> Same here....5 rounds at 185 or nothing.


Yeah i agree middleweight is the best option, but what if Silva wins? and then moves down to Welterweight and wins again :thumb02:


----------



## Saenchai (Mar 11, 2010)

180..


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

What the two fighters have to say:

Anderson Silva:

"I'd like to test myself and I always love to take on new challenges," Silva said in the interview. "It's not that I want to go fight Georges St. Pierre for his title. There's no doubt in my mind that he's the reigning champion, the absolute champion, in that weight category. But I just want to test myself and see how I'd do at that weight."



GSP:

Video:
http://www.mmaconvert.com/2010/01/18/gsp-talks-potential-move-to-middleweight/


WW if were to happen, never will - Dana White gets to preserve his golden boy - this superfight would be happening in the next few months if Dana White doesn't spew garbage like "Anderson Silva doesn't deserve GSP."


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Middleweight. I don't want to see some anorexic Anderson Silva fighting a fully energized GSP. GSP said he's up to 190 pounds now before fight night - Let him put on 5-10 more pounds of muscle and call it a fight.

I just think the fight loses all interest when Anderson dips below 185. I'm not interested in seeing "skinny Anderson" or "dehydrated Anderson." I want to see Anderson in all his glory fighting GSP in all of his.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Calibretto9 said:


> Middleweight. I don't want to see some anorexic Anderson Silva fighting a fully energized GSP. GSP said he's up to 190 pounds now before fight night - Let him put on 5-10 more pounds of muscle and call it a fight.
> 
> I just think the fight loses all interest when Anderson dips below 185. I'm not interested in seeing "skinny Anderson" or "dehydrated Anderson." I want to see Anderson in all his glory fighting GSP in all of his.


This. Thank you sir for speaking the truth. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

No reason not to do this at MW. Silva is going to be bigger than GSP no matter what weight you hold this at so no point in making him cut an absurd amount to get to 170. GSP has been working on getting bigger. A year ago he was walking around at 185-188, now he walks around at 190-193. I really thought that GSP was bulking up for Silva and they would announce that fight after he beat Hardy. 

I'm a huge GSP fan but GSP says he wants to move up and that he wants to fight the best. If that is true, then there is no reason not to have this fight now, or soon at the least. Even if GSP wants to bulk up to walking around at 200, how long is that going to take when is already at 190? He has beaten everyone at WW, let's be serious there is nothing left there but rematches. 

I honestly think Silva wins this fight most times, even a bulked up GSP is going to be at least 10-15 lbs smaller than Silva but cmon GSP, make this happen. Even though I think GSP will lose; the last few fights between both fighters have made me think it will be close enough that I want to see it.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> This fight is obviously going to happen at some point even though Dana White says it won't, it would put too many fans in seats to pass it up.
> 
> Which weight class would you like to see it in?
> 
> Personally I would like to see it as a welterweight bout, or even a light weight if anderson can cut that much. The reason being is because it would dehydrate silva giving GSP a fair shot at the match.


Well... you didn't say it, but your post indicates that Silva is so superior that GSP needs help to win. I don't know what would happen myself but I don't think Silva is superior at all.
As for the question.... I would like to see them at 178 with a 1 pound over being okay. Right in between their respective weight classes.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> *WW at 170 for the belt.*
> 
> Screw catchweight, I want a the best fight possible. GSP sounds like a massive pu$$y and more of the play it safe BS.
> 
> ...


Koscheck Ko'ing GSP? Now that's funny!


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

I would think that the best thing administrativly is to place the bout at 1-2 lbs over the welterweight ceiling, that way neither title will be on the line and Anderson (the heavier of the two fighters) would be sufficiently weakened.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

the UFC are allowed to make non title 5 round fights, so maybe this will be a first, it shouldnt be any lower than 180 though or else it wont be a fair fight IMO, lower than that and Anderson would be too weak to deal with the likes of GSP.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's my take on it.

GSP say's he not going to move up to 185 for a while, and if he were to fight at 185 against Anderson, he'd rather actually "Be" a 185 pounder and not have to cut back down to 170 to defend his title.

Silva on the other hand "Is willing" to cut all the way down to 170 to fight GSP. Hell, I say let it happen that way. I'm interested in seeing how Silva does fighting back down at 170 again.

That, ladies and gentlemen, is my two cents.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I say Welter weight. Makes more sense for it to be a catch wieght, but if Silva can beat GSP at GSP's own weight class then that sollidifies Silva as the PfP king for eternity. If he can go up and beat the champion at 205 that is good. but going down and beating someone who has dominated for so long there as well as his game plan s basically the one everyone thinks will beat silva... should be entertaining.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

catchweight, for no excuses. If GSP ever wants to move up a class, that's a completely different matter in my opinion.


----------



## Brettmk (May 24, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> I say Welter weight. Makes more sense for it to be a catch wieght, but if Silva can beat GSP at GSP's own weight class then that sollidifies Silva as the PfP king for eternity. If he can go up and beat the champion at 205 that is good. but going down and beating someone who has dominated for so long there as well as his game plan s basically the one everyone thinks will beat silva... should be entertaining.


I'm pretty sure going up a weight class and dominating is more of a showcase of a fighters skill than going down and being the bigger and stronger guy and dominating, but nice try.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> ...its been a while since gsp break danced so that dance competito-i mean fight could be exciting.


Will someone please make a gif of this :thumb02:

I'd say catch weight at 180 or at MW. I know Silva has fought at 170 before but he's been at 185 for a while and cutting down to 170 could create a legitimate excuse as to why GSP squashed the spider...:cool02: flame on!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I vote Other, this fights really does not interest me much at all, I just want to see GSP stay at 170, as for Silva I want to see him at both 185 and 205.

Shogun vs Silva is the fight I really want to see at 205.

But if this fight really had to happen, not that I think it will, but if it did I would like to see it at 185 for the MW title.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Silva can talk and talk about going to WW but get real it isn't happening. Anderson looks huge at MW and with the possible exception of maybe Marquardt and Belcher is the biggest MW in the UFC. Forrest can move up and be a big LHW. I don't care that he fought at WW early in his career short of cutting off an arm he is not making WW.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

If Heavyweights fight can fight at a 60lbs difference, why are we all complaining about a bigger Silva against GSP?

How bout Royce Gracie... Look at the weight differences back in the day...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Calibretto9 said:


> Middleweight. I don't want to see some anorexic Anderson Silva fighting a fully energized GSP. GSP said he's up to 190 pounds now before fight night - Let him put on 5-10 more pounds of muscle and call it a fight.
> 
> I just think the fight loses all interest when Anderson dips below 185. I'm not interested in seeing "skinny Anderson" or "dehydrated Anderson." I want to see Anderson in all his glory fighting GSP in all of his.


Quoted for truth, and hoping that if this fight happens, it might actually include some standup from GSP, or dare I hope, stand and trade.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Honestly if Anderson comes down and kicks his chicken **** ass then GSP will just be a punk. He should move up like he has been talking about it seems for years now. But to answer the post IT DON'T MATTER the weight, just wanna watch the best beat GSP in a great fight.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't want to see this fight at all. Anderson's too big. That plus his freaky standup, and it could get ugly. 

GSP would have to grease.... 

And I"m not suggesting GSP's greased before! Well, maybe I am.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

This fight should have/would have already been solidified been like UFC 116, UFC 117. F*** U Dana White and Joe Silva.

GSP gets tucked away in TUF. Silva gets force fed garbage.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I think one of the reasons this isn't happening is because White was so pissed at Silva after his last performance. I was really hoping it would happen after GSP beat Hardy and Silva beat Maia, but Silva clowned around so much that he might have screwed it up.

Silva is going to be bigger, just do it at 185, and do it soon! I really feel GSP has a legitimate shot, he is definately not a favorite, but now I think he has a chance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rachmunas said:


> If Heavyweights fight can fight at a 60lbs difference, why are we all complaining about a bigger Silva against GSP?
> 
> How bout Royce Gracie... Look at the weight differences back in the day...


The size diffrence will be comparable to Lesnar/Couture. Gracie fought a bunch of guys who had no idea what he was doing. I am pretty sure Anderson Silva will understand what GSP is doing, I am also pretty sure the skill difference between the Lesnar that donkey konged Couture and Anderson Silva is pretty vast. 

Not that any of this matters, Anderson is bigger than guys like Rumble and Alves. People Forrest is a huge LHW and Anderson looked every bit as big as him. I am completely mind boggled at that fact that people believe just because Anderson mentions moving down that he is actually physically capable of doing it. I mean if Brock Lesnar said he was moving down to FW to challlenge Jose Aldo would everyone just accept it as fact that he could do it?


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

Toxic said:


> The size diffrence will be comparable to Lesnar/Couture. Gracie fought a bunch of guys who had no idea what he was doing. I am pretty sure Anderson Silva will understand what GSP is doing, I am also pretty sure the skill difference between the Lesnar that donkey konged Couture and Anderson Silva is pretty vast.
> 
> Not that any of this matters, Anderson is bigger than guys like Rumble and Alves. People Forrest is a huge LHW and Anderson looked every bit as big as him. I am completely mind boggled at that fact that people believe just because Anderson mentions moving down that he is actually physically capable of doing it. I mean if Brock Lesnar said he was moving down to FW to challlenge Jose Aldo would everyone just accept it as fact that he could do it?


People are able to shift around 1-2 weight classes, your example is a little extreme.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

If the match-up was announced after the Maia fight as it was probably planned - Silva wouldn't get his walk around weight over 190, and would have made 170.

It was more than hinted. Silva was asked about fighting at 170 and said he could do it. Rogan was talking about it all through the show and during the fight.

This fight was supposed to happen, before the Maia outrage, Dana White threw a temper tandrem, shuffled the cards a bit and now we have what we have - 

GSP v Kos II ----------- Silva vs #1 MW contender IX and then Silva vs #1 MW contender X


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

A catch weight would be the easier fit for both..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

A Random Person said:


> People are able to shift around 1-2 weight classes, your example is a little extreme.


We are not talking a small MW fighting a big WW. We are talking a monster MW fighting an average WW.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

This fight should take place at middleweight. GSP needs to step outside of his comfort zone and take a few fights at middleweight if he wants to be considered a p4p great.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Toxic said:


> We are not talking a small MW fighting a big WW. We are talking a monster MW fighting an average WW.


For the record, Silva used to fight at 170 earlier in his career. I don't find it farfetched that he can make that weight considering he's made it before.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He was also built like Corey Hill when he did. He has packed on a considerable amount of muscle since then.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Toxic said:


> He was also built like Corey Hill when he did. He has packed on a considerable amount of muscle since then.


He can make the cut to 170. He's made it before, that means he can make it again. He would drop the weight and muscle necessary to get to 170 and look like he did previously. Just because he's gained a bit of bulk doesn't mean he can't cut down to a weight he was at before.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Toxic said:


> He was also built like Corey Hill when he did. He has packed on a considerable amount of muscle since then.


When asked pre-Maia said he could and WANTED to, I think Anderson knows what he can do more than anyone else.

GSP - needs at least a year before he can fight at 185.


I'd rather this be a fight for two titles. Silva VS GSP, 5 rounds.

***

It's a moot point, Dana White has already killed the notion. With Silva's future match-ups set in stone and GSP going to TUF, then training and Koscheck.

Further White said Silva move up to 205 if he wins the next two fights. 

It's clear this fight ever happening was scratched by Dana after the Maia fight.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Silva is already too big for WW so it must be a catchweight fight or MW. I say MW is better and the fair thing to do.

**and to be honest I dont really think GSP is worth coming down in weight for. if anything he needs to move his fat ass up like everyone else does. ya feel me?


----------



## Brettmk (May 24, 2010)

Toxic said:


> He was also built like Corey Hill when he did. He has packed on a considerable amount of muscle since then.


The thing about packing on muscle is you can also lose it if desired.

I swear the administrators on this site have downs.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Middelweight 5 Round Championship fight!

Silva can not cut 50 pounds before a fight. He would cut 20 maybe 25 pounds if at all. I think it's even less!
The guy who fights at MW is not the same guy who can also fight at LHW. Nobody can cut that much!

GSP would be around 200 lbs by fight night! He would also cut 15 pounds. 

There wouldn't be a size disadvantage for George here.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Why not both? A ww title fight with an immediate rematch for the mw belt. Really shake things up and make it exciting. It would also help mitigate the fact that GSP's first mw fight is against the best in the world (not exactly like Silva's first lhw fight).

If Silva says he can fight at ww weight I believe him. I don't like the man much but their are few people in the world as in tune with and as in control of their bodies. If anyone could ever get 3 belts it's him. (I hope not)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why would Silva want to lose muscle people? Is he gonna stay at WW? You can't bounce between WW and LHW. You can't just drop a bunch of muscle to make WW and then snap your fingers and put it back on and be an effective MW or LHW.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Brettmk said:


> I swear the administrators on this site have downs.


i appreciate the sense of humor, but let's drop the insults, ok? your post was perfectly viable without that last bit. Toxic wouldn't say that shit to you, let's all show each other the same respect, ok?


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

HexRei said:


> ...your post was perfectly viable without that last bit.


Actually it wasn't even viable because, as Toxic has mentioned, it doesn't make any sense to lose muscle mass to fight one fight and then have to regain those muscles to get back up to his weight class.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe it makes no sense. Maybe it can't be done. He thinks he can do it and I would love to see him try.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ki-silva040710

Y'all tell him he can't.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

thrshr01 said:


> Actually it wasn't even viable because, as Toxic has mentioned, it doesn't make any sense to lose muscle mass to fight one fight and then have to regain those muscles to get back up to his weight class.


I simply mean it didn't add anything to his argument, and you're not going to get far blanket-attacking the staff here, either.


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

*GSP vs Anderson*

After what just happened if GSP can take Anderson's back the way Chael did I have to think GSP chokes him out.

Other opinions are welcome


----------



## Binkie65 (Apr 25, 2008)

If its at 170... GSP

185... gotta say Anderson


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I really can't call this fight. Sonnen is bigger and stronger then GSP but GSP has superior ability imo and much better sub defense as well as an ability to finish fights. 

I really hope we get to see this fight, it is a question that will never be answered till we see the fight.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Chael in my opinion is tougher then GSP, Anderson just beat him plus GSP isnt as big as Chael. Believe me Anderson would take it, but Shogun vs Anderson, Shogun.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Chael is on a different level than GSP. GSP plays it safe and does not have the killer instict. IMO this would be a boring fight. But i would give it to Anderson.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

i also think chael is tougher and can take more punishment than gsp.... but gsp is the more technically sound striker and his wrestling can be comparable to sonnen....

as far as mental toughness i think sonnen has more.... i still think gsp could pull it off sonnen style though


----------



## Piros (Feb 1, 2009)

come on really? chael is tougher and on a different level then GSP? GSP does not get caught in submisions like that and he will never be up to 11 losses. I think after tonight GSP gets number 1 for pound for pound you dont ever see GSP get dominated for 4 straight rounds. If GSP goes up to 185 he will own silva.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to the Sonnen band wagon. All of a sudden GSP can't beat Anderson because Sonnen has all of these attributes that GSP does not. HAH! I think if anything this fight shows that GSP would eat Anderson alive.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

enceledus said:


> Welcome to the Sonnen band wagon. All of a sudden GSP can't beat Anderson because Sonnen has all of these attributes that GSP does not. HAH! I think if anything this fight shows that GSP would eat Anderson alive.


That Matt Serra KO of GSp and Silva being the best striker in MMA says otherwise. Also that blackbelt in BJJ and being the able to do things that average fighter cant makes it hard for GSP to win.


----------



## Piros (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh and anderson does not have 4 losses on his record? GSP has lost twice and came back to completely dominate those, when its all said and done you will never see GSP get dominated for 4 rounds like that.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Piros said:


> Oh and anderson does not have 4 losses on his record? GSP has lost twice and came back to completely dominate those, when its all said and done you will never see GSP get dominated for 4 rounds like that.


I saw GSP GKTFO in the ufc. That is enough evidence for me to say anderson would whoop him. What is anderson's record in the UFC?


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> That Matt Serra KO of GSp and Silva being the best striker in MMA says otherwise. Also that blackbelt in BJJ and being the able to do things that average fighter cant makes it hard for GSP to win.


You give a Gracie-Barra Blackbelt your back as often as Silva gave his to Chael and you are either tapping or napping.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

MatParker116 said:


> You give a Gracie-Barra Blacbelt your back as often as Silva gave his to Chael and Anderson is either tapping or napping.


That is true but facts are GSP has never submitted another BLack belt BJJ fighter. So i would not jump on to say he would beat ANderson via submission. Anderson is no BJ penn, but his BJJ is up there, and he is a lot bigger and the way better striker than BJ Penn.


----------



## Piros (Feb 1, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I saw GSP GKTFO in the ufc. That is enough evidence for me to say anderson would whoop him. What is anderson's record in the UFC?


I seen Anderson get owned for over 4 rounds by a guy who has 11 losses and also knocked on his butt. When was the last time you ever seen GSP get man handled like that? never. Anyone can get caught by a lucky punch or submission over there career, heck even Anderson has and he's the one who got lucky tonight.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

The blueprint to beating Silva has been exposed. If Silva has to keep defending the take-down you could outbox him with enough shot fakes. 

I'm sure this fight was a HUGE boost to GSP's confidence. Silva was 2 minutes away from losing and GSP does not flail around in the guard like Chael does.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Piros said:


> I seen Anderson get owned for over 4 rounds by a guy who has 11 losses and also knocked on his butt. When was the last time you ever seen GSP get man handled like that? never. Anyone can get caught by a lucky punch or submission over there career, heck even Anderson has and he's the one who got lucky tonight.


R u just trying to be a troll or are u serious. GSP got knocked out by a dude who is what 11-6, percentage wise Sonnen kills him. There is no such thing as luck in the fight game. What if i told u that knee by gsp to serra was a lucky shot?


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

before this fight i thought anderson would destroy gsp at 185, but now i think if gsp seriously put on some muscle before the fight with anderson he might be the favorite in that fight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

mathruD said:


> before this fight i thought anderson would destroy gsp at 185, but now i think if gsp seriously put on some muscle before the fight with anderson he might be the favorite in that fight.


what is the blue print to beat GSP?


----------



## Piros (Feb 1, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> R u just trying to be a troll or are u serious. GSP got knocked out by a dude who is what 11-6, percentage wise Sonnen kills him. There is no such thing as luck in the fight game. What if i told u that knee by gsp to serra was a lucky shot?


So you are saying if GSP fought Sera 100 times Sera would land that shot the majority of the time? come on bud who is trolling now. GSP needs to go up to 185 and beat this clown.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> what is the blue print to beat GSP?


Lucky punch.



Piros said:


> So you are saying if GSP fought Sera 100 times Sera would land that shot the majority of the time? come on bud who is trolling now. GSP needs to go up to 185 and beat this clown.


GSP lost his composure and just tapped after he got tagged and hit a few times. He was perfectly coherent and didn't react instinctively like a lot of seasoned fighters do--cling to your opponent after a knockdown.

This was back when he was basically on a rookie pay scale. He makes _way_ more money now. Being on a PPV contract I'm _sure_ he's got "more heart now" and could do the bear hug, recover, and wait for a stand-up.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

MatParker116 said:


> After what just happened if GSP can take Anderson's back the way Chael did I have to think GSP chokes him out.
> 
> Other opinions are welcome


I still don't think they will fight. But for sure, GSP is now the number 1 p4p fighter in the world.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Piros said:


> So you are saying if GSP fought Sera 100 times Sera would land that shot the majority of the time? come on bud who is trolling now. GSP needs to go up to 185 and beat this clown.


I just admire ur hate for AS that is all. We can argue all we want but unless this fights happen no one is right. U can say GSP will beat AS. That is okay, but if u consider AS the underdog then u might be in for a shock. I'm no saying GSP will not beat silva. But if ur basing what happen tonight as SIlva losing that is wrong. WE BOTH KNOW CHAEL SONNEN CAN OUT WRESTLE GSP ANYDAY OF THE WEEK.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Calminian said:


> I still don't think they will fight. But for sure, GSP is now the number 1 p4p fighter in the world.


Did Anderson Silva lose? Never seen anyone dropped off the p4p list for winning. Guess fedor's legendary comeback wins were no grounds for him being the best back in the days. I can count 4 fedor fights where he got his ass kicked but won.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I love GSP, but I don't think he has the size/strength to impose his will on Silva as effectively as Sonnen. It's probably the one fight I'd most like to see though. I also don't think GSP has the chin to withstand Silva either.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> I just admire ur hate for AS that is all. We can argue all we want but unless this fights happen no one is right. U can say GSP will beat AS. That is okay, but if u consider AS the underdog then u might be in for a shock. I'm no saying GSP will not beat silva. But if ur basing what happen tonight as SIlva losing that is wrong. WE BOTH KNOW CHAEL SONNEN CAN OUT WRESTLE GSP ANYDAY OF THE WEEK.


Who knows? Chael says GSP was the greatest athlete he'd ever come across in the MMA. GSP already out wrestled an NCAA DI champion. 

Besides, takedowns and takedown defense are completely different disciplines. Silva wasn't able to stop a drained Travis Lutter.


----------



## Piros (Feb 1, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I just admire ur hate for AS that is all. We can argue all we want but unless this fights happen no one is right. U can say GSP will beat AS. That is okay, but if u consider AS the underdog then u might be in for a shock. I'm no saying GSP will not beat silva. But if ur basing what happen tonight as SIlva losing that is wrong. WE BOTH KNOW CHAEL SONNEN CAN OUT WRESTLE GSP ANYDAY OF THE WEEK.


Until I see someone out wrestle GSP I dont buy it, they also said that about koscheck too and look what happened to him. I have no hate for AS, I just find it amusing that so many people in this forum seem to find so many excuses for andersson and penn. Lets face it GSP is 10 times the athlete sonnen while ever be, that is all Im saying.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Piros said:


> Until I see someone out wrestle GSP I dont buy it, they also said that about koscheck too and look what happened to him. I have no hate for AS, I just find it amusing that so many people in this forum seem to find so many excuses for andersson and penn. Lets face it GSP is 10 times the athlete sonnen while ever be, that is all Im saying.


Cheal is a D1 and USA Olympic calibre wrestler. I don't know much but Typically Americans wrestler are better than Canadian. I'm pretty sure if Cheal was good enough for team usa he could out wrestle GSP.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

I am very glad Anderson won that fight tonight.. but uh I am not impressed with his performance, and I look forward to a GSP fight in the near future.


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Cheal is a D1 and USA Olympic calibre wrestler. I don't know much but Typically Americans wrestler are better than Canadian. I'm pretty sure if Cheal was good enough for team usa he could out wrestle GSP.


Josh Koscheck Four Time All American/National Champion GSP beat him
Jay Heiron Former National Champion GSP beat him
Matt Hughes Two Time All american GSP beat him twice
Jon Fitch former Purdue wrestling captain GSP beat him
Frank Trigg Four Time All American GSP Beat him


----------



## Piros (Feb 1, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Cheal is a D1 and USA Olympic calibre wrestler. I don't know much but Typically Americans wrestler are better than Canadian. I'm pretty sure if Cheal was good enough for team usa he could out wrestle GSP.


Yeah everyone was pretty sure koscheck,fitch would out wrestle him, everyone was sure penn,alves would out strike him, and everytime its someone else everyone is sure again.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

MatParker116 said:


> Josh Koscheck Four Time All American/National Champion GSP beat him
> Jay Heiron Former National Champion GSP beat him
> Matt Hughes Two Time All american GSP beat him twice
> Jon Fitch former Purdue wrestling captain GSP beat him
> Frank Trigg Four Time All American GSP Beat him


He lost to Hughes once, i'm not saying Chael will beat GSP but he will out wrestling him.He is a two time University National Champion in Greco Roman wrestling and a United States Olympic Team alternate. Plus his size and experience kills it. None of those guys u listed can out wrestle Cheal.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

enceledus said:


> Welcome to the Sonnen band wagon. All of a sudden GSP can't beat Anderson because Sonnen has all of these attributes that GSP does not. HAH! I think if anything this fight shows that GSP would eat Anderson alive.


I've said for a long time, and you can use the search button to verify, that the person who beats Anderson will be the person who holds him down. And I think that GSP is a lot more capable on the ground than Chael...


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

sad thing is we still have to wait until gsp v kos, gsp v fitch, and gsp v shields/kampman before he will even potentially move up... thats 3 fights so about 2012 gsp might potentially fight at middleweight.... thats a long ways to go


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> That Matt Serra KO of GSp and Silva being the best striker in MMA says otherwise. Also that blackbelt in BJJ and being the able to do things that average fighter cant makes it hard for GSP to win.


That was all started from a hit to the back of GSP's head, remember.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

After the Sonnen fight it was made pretty clear GSP would win. If GSP could pack on a solid 25 pounds of muscle and move up, he's got the fight in the bag.

25 pounds sounds like a lot, but when you are strictly a professional athelete I think it's definitely possible.

GSP won't get submitted like Sonnen.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> After the Sonnen fight it was made pretty clear GSP would win. If GSP could pack on a solid 25 pounds of muscle and move up, he's got the fight in the bag.
> 
> 25 pounds sounds like a lot, but when you are strictly a professional athelete I think it's definitely possible.
> 
> GSP won't get submitted like Sonnen.


GSP doesn't want to cut anymore than 20lbs before the fight, and since he's at 192 right now I can't see him wanting to gain anything more than ~10lbs before stepping into 185.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

As much as I like GSP...he won't make it past five rounds against "The Spider."


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

After seing Sonnen beat the living snot out of Silva for 23 minutes, Im positive GSP could do It for 25 If he packs on another 10lbs!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not 100% Anderson Silva is the best of BJJ black belts. His guard and sub game looked a little suspect to me, i mean the triangle was only about the 2nd sub he got anywhere near with.
Plus the way GSP advances position i think he'd get to mount on Andy and finish the fight.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

GSP would win but only because he would lay an pray, but Chael is better in my opinion he actually beats the shit out of his opponents, if he laid and prayed he would be champion today much respect to him.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> I'm not 100% Anderson Silva is the best of BJJ black belts. His guard and sub game looked a little suspect to me, i mean the triangle was only about the 2nd sub he got anywhere near with.
> Plus the way *GSP advances position i think he'd get to mount on Andy and finish the fight*.


yeah like he's been doing to every fighter at 170. getting the mount and finishing :confused02:


----------



## rogue-status (Oct 1, 2009)

Why are people still questioning this??
If Sonnen can put Silva down so easily and stay on top for 4 rounds then GSP easily can because no one can stop his take downs! 
The fight last night has proved that GSP would easily take down Silva if they met as he has the best takedown in the UFC. He could easily just lay on top of Silva for 5 rounds and he wouldnt be able to do anything about it.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> After the Sonnen fight it was made pretty clear GSP would win. If GSP could pack on a solid 25 pounds of muscle and move up, he's got the fight in the bag.
> 
> 25 pounds sounds like a lot, but when you are strictly a professional athelete I think it's definitely possible.
> 
> GSP won't get submitted like Sonnen.


gsp would absolutely win this fight it would probably be like the hardy fight lots of gnp with a few sub attempts thrown in. just as long as silva doesnt bring his secret weapon (steven segal)to the fight gsp gots this fight


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

GSP via ground and pound stoppage or submission.

AS has a chance to KO GSP in the stand-up before he gets taken down, GSP is not as durable as Chael. 

Who knows......


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Pound&Mound said:


> GSP via ground and pound stoppage or submission.
> 
> AS has a chance to KO GSP in the stand-up before he gets taken down, GSP is not as durable as Chael.
> 
> Who knows......


What do you mean by durable? Examples?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Lets see GSP finish his WW opponents before we see him take on Anderson. But after last nights fight, I think we all know that if GSP gets in, he will put Silva on his back. But will GSP be able to land that much GnP to keep Silva at bay? I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> gsp would absolutely win this fight it would probably be like the hardy fight lots of gnp with a few sub attempts thrown in. just as long as silva doesnt bring his secret weapon (steven segal)to the fight gsp gots this fight


The idea that someone put Dan Hardy on the same level as Anderson Silva deserves automatic ban.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

I doubt it will happen anytime soon. Anderson Silva went to the hospital after the five rounds of pounding, so he will need some time to recover. Besides, if you know the UFC, you will be pretty sure that Silva's next defense is atleast five months away.

First in line appears to be Vitor Belfort. Then Sonnen or Okami.

It could also be a rematch between Silva and Sonnen, following TUF 744.433.535. Then Belfort, then Okami.

GSP will fight Koscheck first AFTER TUF,(and if he wins) then Kampmann/Shields/Fitch.

So GSP vs Silva is pretty far away.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

fullcontact said:


> I doubt it will happen anytime soon. Anderson Silva went to the hospital after the five rounds of pounding, so he will need some time to recover. Besides, if you know the UFC, you will be pretty sure that Silva's next defense is atleast five months away.


A lot of fighters visit the hospital after their fights if they take any significant damage. It's usually precautionary, I'm sure he went home the same night, and unless he has a broken facial bone or something he'll probably get the customary thirty day medical suspension and then be back in the fight.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> The idea that someone put Dan Hardy on the same level as Anderson Silva deserves automatic ban.


you took that the completely wrong way man. thats like saying how much oranges are like apples, what i mean is hardy-pure strker with little to no ground game
anderson-pure striker with a lil bit of a ground game(that traingle was pretty much a hail mary )what do you think a superior wrestler and fighter like gsp would do to anderson?? hed pretty much do what he did to hardy, put him on his arse and gnp him for five rounds


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

GSP does not have the knock out power to put andy anway. I`ll give this fight to Andy. No way anderson does not use this ass whooping from Chael as grounds to improve his takedown defense etc.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> GSP does not have the knock out power to put andy anway. I`ll give this fight to Andy. No way anderson does not use this ass whooping from Chael as grounds to improve his takedown defense etc.


And yet he has the wrestling and submission defence to grind out a dominant decision victory. 

I'd take it. And man, would I ever rub it in your face.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And yet he has the wrestling and submission defence to grind out a dominant decision victory.
> 
> I'd take it. And man, would I ever rub it in your face.


Yes but does he have the size to do it. GSP has never submitted a legit Jujitsu fighter. I`m not debating his wrestling is there but he is facing a freak of a fighter who has the size advantage. Question who is the better overall fighter (would use a question mark but it don`t work)


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

After Sonnen-Silva, it seems as GSP already beat Silva, doesn't it?
SOme said the blueprint to beating SIlva has been exposed.
Correction: the blueprint already existed imo. Dan Henderson showed us the path in the first rd against Silva. Too bad for him he couldn't continue after.
I have to admit, a lot of times, when i was watching Sonnen last night, it was like i was watching GSP: great takedowns, great control on the ground, excellent GnP. Many could argue Sonnen's GnP is better. Maybe they're right. But the resemblances between them are amazing when it comes to wrestling and the fight on the ground.
It all stops when it comes to the grappling part of fighting on the ground. GSP's grappling is 10 times better than Sonnen.
And if he fights Silva atm i think he could take it. Just by doing what Chael did last night. I don't think Silva could sub GSP from the bottom. For me that is out of the question. 
A year ago thw weight issue could have been a problem, but right now even if Silva would be 10 lbs heavier by fight night, i still don't hink he could stop GSp's takedowns and ground control. GSP has superior strength and i yhink he would take a decision victory, like Chael should have.

Too bad the fight seems to be so far away atm.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Yes but does he have the size to do it. GSP has never submitted a legit Jujitsu fighter. I`m not debating his wrestling is there but he is facing a freak of a fighter who has the size advantage. Question who is the better overall fighter (would use a question mark but it don`t work)


I didn't say he would sub him. I said he would pull off a decision. As big a fan as I am, I don't believe GSP could KO Anderson, or even submit him. Though I fully believe he could pull a Chael Sonnen, only win. As I said, I'd take it. And whilst Anderson may be a 'freak of a fighter' on his feet, he isn't that special off of his back it would seem. Let's not pretend he didn't lose 98% of that fight, and let's not fool ourselves into thinking he's the only man to ever throw up a triangle. Hell, Tito Ortiz almost pulled off what Anderson did, yet I don't see anyone championing him as pound for pound. Anderson toughed it out and won. I give him all of the credit in the world. That said, there is nothing awe inspiring about what he did last night, and we can't delude ourselves into believing there is, fan or not.

GSP doesn't have to be bigger than Silva to take him down. He just has to be stronger. As most will tell you, size and strength don't always correlate. As for who is the better fighter... again, this isn't a black and white issue. GSP is to wrestling and top control what Anderson is to striking. How do we say Anderson is the superior fighter when GSP could likely nullify him and cruise to victory if and when the fight were to hit the ground? The same can be said in reverse... it's not so easy to claim that GSP is superior given we know what Anderson can do on the feet. If we really think about things, the alleged 'weak points' of these two (not that I believe GSP has a weak stand up game... it's actually quite good) are the apparent strong points of the other. Anything we say about who can do what to who on some internet forum is nothing but pure speculation which often pits fan against fan, thus rendering it void of all logic. To crown a true P4P Champion, and to decide who truly is the better fighter... these two would actually have to _fight_. I'm afraid a poll on MMA Forums simply isn't sufficient to answer such a multi-layered question.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Sonnen showed the blueprint for how GSP would beat Anderson.

There is only one way to find out if GSP can get it done. 

A superfight is still 2-3 fights away. GSP has to get by Kos and Shields; Anderson is going to have to get by Belfort and a rematch with Chael.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I didn't say he would sub him. I said he would pull off a decision. As big a fan as I am, I don't believe GSP could KO Anderson, or even submit him. Though I fully believe he could pull a Chael Sonnen, only win. As I said, I'd take it. And whilst Anderson may be a 'freak of a fighter' on his feet, he isn't that special off of his back it would seem. Let's not pretend he didn't lose 98% of that fight, and let's not fool ourselves into thinking he's the only man to ever throw up a triangle. Hell, Tito Ortiz almost pulled off what Anderson did, yet I don't see anyone championing him as pound for pound. Anderson toughed it out and won. I give him all of the credit in the world. That said, there is nothing awe inspiring about what he did last night, and we can't delude ourselves into believing there is, fan or not.
> 
> GSP doesn't have to be bigger than Silva to take him down. He just has to be stronger. As most will tell you, size and strength don't always correlate. As for who is the better fighter... again, this isn't a black and white issue. GSP is to wrestling and top control what Anderson is to striking. How do we say Anderson is the superior fighter when GSP could likely nullify him and cruise to victory if and when the fight were to hit the ground? The same can be said in reverse... it's not so easy to claim that GSP is superior given we know what Anderson can do on the feet. If we really think about things, the alleged 'weak points' of these two (not that I believe GSP has a weak stand up game... it's actually quite good) are the apparent strong points of the other. Anything we say about who can do what to who on some internet forum is nothing but pure speculation which often pits fan against fan, thus rendering it void of all logic. To crown a true P4P Champion, and to decide who truly is the better fighter... these two would actually have to _fight_. I'm afraid a poll on MMA Forums simply isn't sufficient to answer such a multi-layered question.


Amen, lol it would be useless to continue this debate. We will continue this when these two actually fight. Because in the mma game ever fighter reacts to the other fighter differently.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I didn't say he would sub him. I said he would pull off a decision. As big a fan as I am, I don't believe GSP could KO Anderson, or even submit him. Though I fully believe he could pull a Chael Sonnen, only win. As I said, I'd take it. And whilst Anderson may be a 'freak of a fighter' on his feet, he isn't that special off of his back it would seem. Let's not pretend he didn't lose 98% of that fight, and let's not fool ourselves into thinking he's the only man to ever throw up a triangle. Hell, Tito Ortiz almost pulled off what Anderson did, yet I don't see anyone championing him as pound for pound. Anderson toughed it out and won. I give him all of the credit in the world. That said, there is nothing awe inspiring about what he did last night, and we can't delude ourselves into believing there is, fan or not.
> 
> GSP doesn't have to be bigger than Silva to take him down. He just has to be stronger. As most will tell you, size and strength don't always correlate. As for who is the better fighter... again, this isn't a black and white issue. GSP is to wrestling and top control what Anderson is to striking. How do we say Anderson is the superior fighter when GSP could likely nullify him and cruise to victory if and when the fight were to hit the ground? The same can be said in reverse... it's not so easy to claim that GSP is superior given we know what Anderson can do on the feet. If we really think about things, the alleged 'weak points' of these two (not that I believe GSP has a weak stand up game... it's actually quite good) are the apparent strong points of the other. Anything we say about who can do what to who on some internet forum is nothing but pure speculation which often pits fan against fan, thus rendering it void of all logic. To crown a true P4P Champion, and to decide who truly is the better fighter... these two would actually have to _fight_. I'm afraid a poll on MMA Forums simply isn't sufficient to answer such a multi-layered question.


:thumbsup:
I like your arguments!
I also agree: size wouldn't be such a big disadvantage for GSP imo. I consider him more powerful than Silva, anyday.
GSP wouldn't have to be the better grappler or striker if he would fight Silva. Wreslting + control and hos sub defense would do it imo.
Shme the fight isn't happening.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

*GSP vs. Silva - has your opinion changed?*

Before 117 most people thought Silva would beat GSP. I'd estimate at least 2/3, maybe 3/4 were picking Silva. 

Does the way Sonnen manhandled Silva on Saturday change your mind? It changed mine. I would have picked GSP to lose to Silva before, despite being a huge GSP fan just because I thought the size difference was too much advantage for Silva. After seeing how easily Sonnen controlled Silva I can't help but think GSP would be able to do the same and not get caught in the triangle at the end. 

My opinion might change depending on how severely Silva was injured at 117 if he was in fact hurt going in.


----------



## Drowning Donkey (Dec 11, 2009)

Well it has changed in that fact that I had GSP winning in a toss up fight, now I can see him dominate the spider.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree. I still think Silva can do a lot better than that against Sonnen, but it definately changes my opinion. 

I'm also a huge GSP nuthugger, who gave GSP very little chance against Silva, but now I seriously want to see this fight, I think GSP has a much better chance than I did before. I still think Silva is a favorite, but now I think it's more like 60-40, instead of 90-10, 80-20. I think GSP has a very legitimate chance at beating him.

I. want. to. see. this. fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I was one of the guys that said GSP woulld beat the spider and the chael fight further proves my point. Jon jones would also comfortably beat, probably TKO the spider too.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GSP is not Sonnen. Fist off he probably has 30 lbs of muscle and a fairly substantial reach on GSP considering AS is a huge monster of a MW that means something. Anderson Silva vs GSP size wise is gonna be much closer to Brock Lesnar vs Randy Couture than people realize in fact if may look even more lopsided.


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

This is all a trick by silva to get GSP to move up! He showed a weakness to wrestling to tempt GSP!!:thumb02: JK

I still think Silva takes that fight but it may be a little closer than i had first thought. I still think Silva didnt look his usual self vs Sonnen and seemed to have an off night. The rib injury may have had something to do with it. A fully fit Silva takes GSP and Sonnen much more convincingly in a rematch i think.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

i see a fully healthy Silva being able to beat GSP with ease, GSP's wrestling and top control is about equal to Sonnen's, only he has 20 pounds less muscle mass. Andy's chin and gas tank both proved to be incredible at 117.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

My mind has been changed for sure. I thought GSP would get tooled, but after seeing how Chaels speed gave Anderson problems EVEN ON THE FEET, I give GSP a huge shot at winning. GSP is 100000x more technical than Chael, he will see submissions coming from a mile away, and I see a clean decision victory for GSP. He's not as small as you think folks, He stays ridiculously lean for WW.



Of course, it's easy to say now!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I used to think GSP had a great chance, but thinking about it now.. GSP's a natural WW. Probably the perfect WW. Silva looks comfortable at LHW, and there are some pretty large guys there. I don't doubt GSP can get Silva down, but keeping him down and avoid his reach and submission attempts is another thing entirely. GSP has the skill but unfortunately isn't as big enough for Silva.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

If I'm honest I don't really care who wins between GSP and Silva,I like them both,I just want to see the fight! C'mon UFC lets do this already!!


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

*New Anderson vs GSP poll.*

Sonnen put a beating on Silva, there's no doubt about it. 

The fight showed Anderson is human.

In my opinion I've thought that GSP sitting on the sidelines watching Anderson annihilate his competition made him think 'man, der is no way I want to fight dis guy', but now that Sonnen did such a good job, I wonder if that has changed. Perhaps in Dana Whites mind also?

What I want to know is what YOU think?

I've chatted with casual fans and they think GSP would pummel Silva.

In my opinion, I think Silva takes this... here's my reasoning.

The better question to ask is, do you think GSP could beat Sonnen? I just don't think so. Sonnen is bigger and stronger and has even more confidence than GSP.

However, GSP's cardio and discipline might be better then Sonnen. 

This is a very tough call, and want to see how everyone else thinks.

Vote up top, then comment below.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I still believe GSP would win! And the Sonnen fight most likely was the initiator just like you said.

I just hope we see it late 2011.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

The fact that now it would happen with GSP coming in as the LNP champion of the world, and Anderson as the Magic Triangle Wizard, really diminishes the aura of major dominance both champions had coming it that BJ vs GSP 2 had for say.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Depends if Silva is healthy coming into this hypothetical fight with GSP... still really depends when it would happen. If GSP is peaking, and the Spider has even begun to decline (physically/mentally), sure GSP has a shot.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

The difference is that I don't think GSP would leave his arm out like that for Silva to lock in a triangle, or arm bar, or anything, even after a tiring five rounds. On the other hand though, Andy would take GSP on the feet and after the Chael fight I'm not sure Silva will ever allow himself to be dominated like that by another wrestler again. As another aside, I doubt they'll fight at MW, if anything I'd say they'll fight at catchweight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I recall reading Anderson planned on being on his back in the fight, due to his rib condition. I doubt he will fight GSP with an injured rib, and I doubt he would plan on fighting off his back, as he did against Chael. He planned to be on his back, I see him standing with GSP and trying to assert his striking in a much more efficient manor....

Although GSP may just lay on him and not work for a finish....personally I would rather see GSP fight a Sheilds or Fitch again...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

So I guess we plan on having a weekly GSP vs Anderson poll. It's not like this topic has been beaten to death or anything.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

:sarcastic07: Again? Ok. I want to see the posts after sonnen vs silva 2 when Silva dominates him injury free stuffing takedowns like the Silva we know. Silva would have some trouble with gsp I feel but I still see Silva taking this, as hypothetical as it is right now.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

How soon we forget, pre-fight, between fights at UFC 112, Rogan and the press was promoting and pushing for this fight. Seemingly inevitable. Then after Maia:

"Anderson Silva doesn't deserve _(to beat hell out of)_ GSP"

The mega-fight was penciled in before Maia began....before Dana White went ape-$hit about the Silva v Maia. Lot of short memories here.

Shortly after, GSP safely got tucked in TUF and is recycling his biggest foe - Koscheck.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

dontazo said:


> bj vs brock lol i would pay to see that shit


orly, Brock will pick Bj up and throw him out of the cage just for the pure fun of it.


----------



## DrJekyll540 (Aug 11, 2010)

gm2685 said:


> Bj's weakest aspect is his takedowns, but then again, A. Silva's biggest weakness is his takedown defense.


Ya because everything else is world class


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Is it possible to merge thread polls?


----------

